# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ο γιός μου πάσχει από ΙΨΔ ...... Βοηθήστε με

## lakism

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα του forum …….. νέος στην παρέα σας, όχι σαν ασθενής με ΙΨΔ, αλλά σαν πατέρας με γιό που πάσχει από ΙΨΔ. Πήρα το θάρρος να γράψω, όπως πολλοί άλλοι φαντάζομαι που ψάχνουν βοήθεια στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν .Ο γιός μου είναι σήμερα 16 χρονών και ξαφνικά για μας (οικογένεια), όχι ίσως για αυτόν, στην ηλικία των 14, λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, ξαφνικά ένα παιδί ζωηρό πριν ……., να μην μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τους γύρω του, μόνο καθισμένος σε ένα καναπέ χωρίς να μιλά και μόνο ένα βλέμμα απλανές να τρομάζεις, σταμάτησε να ασχολείται με τον υπολογιστή του να μην μιλά στο msn ή στο φεισμπουκ διέγραψε όλους τους φίλους του (αργότερα έμαθα πως φοβόταν ότι κάποιος τον παρακολουθεί μέσω internet και θέλει να του κάνει κακό και έκρυβε την κάμερα) δεν μπορούσε να μετακινηθεί, τα βήματα του ήταν τόσο αργά που για να πάει από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο μπορεί να έκανε και 5 λεπτά, στεκόταν στην πόρτα και δεν μπορούσε να την περάσει λες και ένα εμπόδιο ήταν μπροστά του δεν μπορούσε να πάει στο σχολείο, να γράψει, να φάει, να κοιμηθεί, ένοιωθε ότι τα παιδιά που ήταν στην ηλικία του, άγνωστα προς αυτόν, ότι θα του κάνουν κακό και πολλά άλλα, το δε σαπούνι στο μπάνιο τελείωνε σε μισή μέρα από το πολύ πλύσιμο των χεριών του. Ζητήσαμε με την γυναίκα μου, βοήθεια αμέσως μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα από παιδοψυχίατρο όπου από τα γεγονότα που εξιστορήσαμε μα ς είπε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μπορεί να πάσχει από ΙΨΔ (άγνωστη μέχρι τότε για μας) αλλά δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά αν δεν τον δει. Προσπάθησα να ενημερωθώ περισσότερο μέσο internet για να μπορέσω να τον πλησιάσω περισσότερο και αν μπορούσα να καταλάβω το πρόβλημά του, εκτύπωσα κάποια φυλλάδια που αφορούσαν στην ΙΨΔ και την επόμενη μέρα τον παρακάλεσα να μου μιλήσει, αυτός ανένδοτος ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μας πει τι έχει γιατί αυτό που έχει δεν θέλει να το ξέρει κανένας, τότε άρχισα να του διαβάζω κάποια συμπτώματα της ΙΨΔ από τις σημειώσεις που είχα όταν ξαφνικά εκεί που διάβαζα τον είδα ενώ ήταν χαμένος πριν, να με ρωτά που τα ξέρω εγώ αυτά ….. που νοιώθει και άρχισε να μου μιλά , μου είπε ότι νοιώθει ότι είναι τρελός ή ότι τρελαίνετε, γιατί κάνει διάφορες σκέψεις που δεν θέλει και ότι του είχε περάσει στο παρελθόν η σκέψη να αυτοκτονήσει (τρελάθηκα) του είπα για την γιατρό και θέλησε να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια και έτσι διαγνώστηκε η ΙΨΔ και χορηγηθήκαν κάποια φάρμακα, μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια με συνεχείς επισκέψεις στην γιατρό του είναι λειτουργικός, τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν φύγει αλλά όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό και συνεχίζει την φαρμακευτική του αγωγή, αλλά πάλι έχει κάνει μια μεγάλη ανατροπή στις συνήθειες του, δηλ εκεί που ήταν ένας ήπιος χαρακτήρας έχει γίνει πολύ νευρικός έχει παρατήσει το διάβασμα του ψάχνει συνεχεία παρέες όχι μόνιμες απλός παρέες να περνά την ώρα του, ξεκίνησε το κάπνισμα που μέχρι πρίν κάποιους μήνες το απεχθάνονταν, ψάχνει συνέχεια να κάνει πράγματα αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό σαν κάτι να γίνεται και τα παρατάει, όπως να παίζει κιθάρα ή να κάνει κιγκμπόξινκ και αρκετά άλλα, όπως οι διατροφικές του συνήθειες
Ο λόγος που γράφω είναι ότι μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια κουραστικά για τον ίδιο, αλλά και για μας, ….. μας λέει συνέχεια ότι δεν μπορούμε να τον καταλάβουμε και ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβουμε πως νιώθει μέσα του γιατί δεν πάσχουμε από αυτό που πάσχει αυτός (λέγοντας …. ξέρετε πως είναι να είσαι κουρασμένος και να μην μπορείς να κοιμηθείς), πολλές φορές έχουν γίνει καυγάδες όπως γιατί παρατάει το σχολείο του ή και για την συμπεριφορά του (νεύρα προς εμάς).
Επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος δεν μιλά πολύ και δεν λέει ούτε καν για τον τρόπο που πρέπει να τον αντιμετωπίζουμε, για να μην υπάρχει αυτήν η ένταση μεταξύ μας, θα παρακαλούσα, από άτομα που γνωρίζουν τι πάει να πει ΙΨΔ, να προτείνουν τρόπους συμπεριφοράς προς εμάς τους γονείς, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να τον καταλάβουμε περισσότερο, να έρθουμε κοντά του ή και να νοιώσουμε πως είναι κάποιος να ζει με ΙΨΔ.
Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με το μακροσκελές γραπτό μου, αλλά θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας, που πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο αν ακουστεί από άτομα που βιώνουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δηλ. πως θέλουν και πως πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι. ……….. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι εκτιμήσεις/διαγνώσεις στο φόρουμ.

κ τέλος μη ξεχνάτε οτι είναι στο μεταβατικό στάδιο της εφηβείας που δυστηχώς θα σας δυσκολέψει ακόμη περισσότερο το να καταλάβετε τι έχει και γιατί κάνει ότι κάνει.
Καλή τύχη..

----------


## Remedy

> ....... του είπα για την γιατρό και θέλησε να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια και έτσι διαγνώστηκε η ΙΨΔ και χορηγηθήκαν κάποια φάρμακα, μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια με συνεχείς επισκέψεις στην γιατρό του είναι λειτουργικός, τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν φύγει αλλά όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό και συνεχίζει την φαρμακευτική του αγωγή, αλλά πάλι έχει κάνει μια μεγάλη ανατροπή στις συνήθειες του, δηλ εκεί που ήταν ένας ήπιος χαρακτήρας έχει γίνει πολύ νευρικός έχει παρατήσει το διάβασμα του ψάχνει συνεχεία παρέες όχι μόνιμες απλός παρέες να περνά την ώρα του, ξεκίνησε το κάπνισμα που μέχρι πρίν κάποιους μήνες το απεχθάνονταν, ψάχνει συνέχεια να κάνει πράγματα αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό σαν κάτι να γίνεται και τα παρατάει, όπως να παίζει κιθάρα ή να κάνει κιγκμπόξινκ και αρκετά άλλα, όπως οι διατροφικές του συνήθειες
> Ο λόγος που γράφω είναι ότι μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια κουραστικά για τον ίδιο, αλλά και για μας, ….. μας λέει συνέχεια ότι δεν μπορούμε να τον καταλάβουμε και ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβουμε πως νιώθει μέσα του γιατί δεν πάσχουμε από αυτό που πάσχει αυτός (λέγοντας …. ξέρετε πως είναι να είσαι κουρασμένος και να μην μπορείς να κοιμηθείς), πολλές φορές έχουν γίνει καυγάδες όπως γιατί παρατάει το σχολείο του ή και για την συμπεριφορά του (νεύρα προς εμάς).
> Επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος δεν μιλά πολύ και δεν λέει ούτε καν για τον τρόπο που πρέπει να τον αντιμετωπίζουμε, για να μην υπάρχει αυτήν η ένταση μεταξύ μας, θα παρακαλούσα, από άτομα που γνωρίζουν τι πάει να πει ΙΨΔ, να προτείνουν τρόπους συμπεριφοράς προς εμάς τους γονείς, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να τον καταλάβουμε περισσότερο, να έρθουμε κοντά του ή και να νοιώσουμε πως είναι κάποιος να ζει με ΙΨΔ.
> Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με το μακροσκελές γραπτό μου, αλλά θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας, που πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο αν ακουστεί από άτομα που βιώνουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δηλ. πως θέλουν και πως πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι. ……….. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


ο γιατρος που παρακολουθουσε το παιδι σας, του εκανε ψυχοθεραπεια η οι επισκεψεις αφορουσαν μονο συμπτωματα και φαρμακα?
δεν ειμαι ειδικος , αλλα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να επισκεφθειτε εναν καλο ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗ και οχι απλα ψυχιατρο, να παρετε και μια δευτερη γνωμη και να μιλησετε για θεραπεια... αυτος θα σας πει και για την δικη σας συμπεριφορα. δεν νοειται ενας ψυχοθεραπευτης να μην σας πει πως πρεπει να τον αντιμετωπιζετε..

κι αλλη μια ερωτηση. καπνιζετε εσεις η η συζυγος σας?

----------


## lakism

> κι αλλη μια ερωτηση. καπνιζετε εσεις η η συζυγος σας?


Καπνίζουμε και οι δυο γονείς, δεν είναι το θέμα εάν άρχισε το κάπνισμα δεν είναι αυτο που με ενοχλεί αλλά ότι το ξεκίνησε να ξεπεράσει κάποιες φοβίες που είχε, δηλ προσπαθεί να κάνει παρέα με άτομα που πάντα ένιωθε φόβο προς αυτά τους θεωρούσε ότι εάν έκανε παρέα με τέτοιους ίσως και πολλές φορές περιθωριακους θα ένιωθε ασφάλεια.
Τώρα όσο για το θέμα της ψυχοθεραπείας έχει τεθεί αρκετές φορές απο μέρους μας, αλλα πάντα βρίσκει προφάσεις ότι δεν θα ξανακαθησει να πει αυτα που αισθάνεται και σε κάποιον άλλο το μόνο που κάνει είναι ότι παρα πολλές φορές ζητά την βοήθεια μας δηλ όταν του έρχεται μια σκέψη όπως δηλ να πλένει τα χέρια του να του περνουμε το σαπούνι, ή έχει βρει κάποιους συγκεκριμένους φίλους του που τους έχει πει πως αισθάνεται και ότι πάσχει απο διάφορες σκέψεις που του έρχονται και ζητά απο αυτούς πολλές φορές να τους βάλει στους ψυχαναγκασμους του όπως πολλές φορα ζητά επιβεβαίωση για κάποια σκέψη που του έρχεται όταν του απαντας ότι δεν είναι ετσι τότε καταλαγιάζει το άγχος του.
Το μόνο που ρωτάω είναι πρέπει να του απαντώ εκείνη την στιγμη ή να τον αφήνω να δει την αλήθεια της σκέψης του απο μόνος του; Αυτο όμως τον κάνει αρκετές φορές νευρικό.

----------


## Remedy

> *Καπνίζουμε και οι δυο γονείς, δεν είναι το θέμα εάν άρχισε το κάπνισμα δεν είναι αυτο που με ενοχλεί* αλλά ότι το ξεκίνησε να ξεπεράσει κάποιες φοβίες που είχε, δηλ προσπαθεί να κάνει παρέα με άτομα που πάντα ένιωθε φόβο προς αυτά τους θεωρούσε ότι εάν έκανε παρέα με τέτοιους ίσως και πολλές φορές περιθωριακους θα ένιωθε ασφάλεια.
> Τώρα όσο για το θέμα της ψυχοθεραπείας έχει τεθεί αρκετές φορές απο μέρους μας, αλλα πάντα βρίσκει προφάσεις ότι δεν θα ξανακαθησει να πει αυτα που αισθάνεται και σε κάποιον άλλο το μόνο που κάνει είναι ότι παρα πολλές φορές ζητά την βοήθεια μας δηλ όταν του έρχεται μια σκέψη όπως δηλ να πλένει τα χέρια του να του περνουμε το σαπούνι, ή έχει βρει κάποιους συγκεκριμένους φίλους του που τους έχει πει πως αισθάνεται και ότι πάσχει απο διάφορες σκέψεις που του έρχονται και ζητά απο αυτούς πολλές φορές να τους βάλει στους ψυχαναγκασμους του όπως πολλές φορα ζητά επιβεβαίωση για κάποια σκέψη που του έρχεται όταν του απαντας ότι δεν είναι ετσι τότε καταλαγιάζει το άγχος του.
> Το μόνο που ρωτάω είναι πρέπει να του απαντώ εκείνη την στιγμη ή να τον αφήνω να δει την αλήθεια της σκέψης του απο μόνος του; Αυτο όμως τον κάνει αρκετές φορές νευρικό.


το καπνισμα το ανεφερα γιατι το ανεφερες κι εσυ, σαν δυσαρεσκεια σου.
οπως ισως ξερεις, τα παιδια παραδειγματιζονται μονο απο την ζωη των γονιων τους κι οχι απο νουθεσιες. αν καπνιζετε και οι δυο, οσα ωραια και να του λετε για τον καθαρο αερα, το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ακολουθησει το παραδειγμα σας.
οποτε ας αφησουμε το θεμα του καπνισματος στην ακρη...

αυτο που αναφερεις με τις περιεργες παρεες, δεν νομιζω να εχει καμια σχεση με τους ψυχαναγκασμους του η οποιαδηποτε παθηση...
ειναι η αντιδραση του εφηβου γιου σας σε οτι ζει.
πολλα υγιη παιδια κανουν τετοιες παρεες και αν οι παρεες ειναι προβληματικες, η απαντηση δεν βρισκεται σε καποια αρρωστια αλλα σε δικες τους ελλειψεις και κυριως στην επικοινωνια με τους γονεις....
θα προτεινα να δεις συμβουλευτικα καποιο εμπειρο ψυχολογο. ισως βοηθησει να αποφυγεις καποια λαθη 

για το θεμα της ψυχοθεραπειας, ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ειναι κατι που ΔΕΝ γινεται με το ζορι...
οπως το βλεπω εγω, το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις, ειναι να εισαι διαθεσιμος να τον στειλεις σε ψυχοθεραπευτη οταν καταλαβει οτι χρειαζεται βοηθεια.
για την δικη σου αντιμετωπιση απεναντι του, νομιζω πρεπει να συμβουλευτεις ειδικο.
απο τα λιγα που ξερω, το να ασχολεισαι με τους ψυχαναγκασμους του, δεν κανει καμια βελτιωση. η ανακουφιση που νομιζεις οτι βλεπεις δεν ειναι πραγματικη, αφου αμεσως θα περασει στον αμεσως επομενο ψυχαναγκασμο. η μονη λυση και ανακουφιση ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεια..

----------


## Lou!

κατ αρχην συμφωνω με ολα οσα ηδη σου εγραψε η ρεμ.

κ εγω ειμαι της αποψης να επισκεφτεις εσυ κ η γυναικα σου εναν καλο ειδικο κ να σας κατευθυνει για το ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος να συμπεριφερεστε στο γιο σου.

επιπλεον θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο να δειτε κ τις προσδοκιες που εχετε απο αυτον.
ισως με τον τροπο σας να τον καταπιεζετε πολυ να γινει αυτο που κατα βαθος θελετε εσεις κ θεωρειτε εσεις σωστο, κ δεν αφηνετε το παιδι να αναπνευσει κ να νιωσει ελευθερο να παρει πρωτοβουλιες κ να ψαχτει να γνωρισει τον εαυτο του κ να αρχισει να μαθαινει ποια πραγματα του ταιριαζουν κ ποια οχι.
πχ και κακες να ειναι οι παρεες του κ τι εγινε; θα παθει κ θα μαθει.
ολοι μαθαινουμε και απο τα λαθη μας, κ πρεπει να αισθανομαστε ελευθεροι να μπορουμε να κανουμε κ λαθη, οχι να φοβομαστε, γιατι αλλιως θα γινουμε φοβισμενοι ανθρωποι που δεν θα τολμαμε να κανουμε τιποτα!
εσεις ας τον ενημερωνετε μια φορα για τις συνεπειες των πραξεων του κ απο εκει κ περα, η ευθυνη δικη του δεν ειναι;
πιθανοτατα θα σας κανει πολυ καλο εσενα κ στη μητερα του να δουλεψετε μαζι με το θεραπευτη το ΔΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ αγχος κ ανασφαλειες που περνατε στο παιδι σας!
κ τελικα θα ωφελησει ολους σας! εσας αμεσα, θα γινετε πιο σωστοι γονεις, κ το παιδι σας εμμεσα, αφου θα του συμπεριφερεστε με πιο σωστο τροπο κ θα οριοθετειτε με πιο σωστα κριτηρια τη συμπεριφορα του!

----------


## flowing through

> απο τα λιγα που ξερω, το να ασχολεισαι με τους ψυχαναγκασμους του, δεν κανει καμια βελτιωση. η ανακουφιση που νομιζεις οτι βλεπεις δεν ειναι πραγματικη, αφου αμεσως θα περασει στον αμεσως επομενο ψυχαναγκασμο. η μονη λυση και ανακουφιση ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεια..


Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


,το σημαστικοτερο για εναν ψυχαναγκαστικο ειναι να εκτιθεται στους ψυχαναγκασμους του..η πιο αποτελεσματικη μεθοδος για ενα ψυχαναγκαστικο ειναι αποδεδειγμενα η συμπεριφορικη θεραπεια και συγκεκριμενα μια μεθοδος γνωστη ως ''εκθεση-παρεμποδιση απαντησης''....συμφωνα με αυτη λοιπον ο ασθενης πρεπει να εκτιθεται συνεχεια στν εμμονικη του ιδεα..αυτη η επαναλαμβανομενη εκθεση στην ιδεοληψια,σταδιακα φερνει τον ασθενη στην κατασταση της εξοικοιωσης(habituation),μια φυσικη μειωση του αγχους..στη συνεχεια ο πασχων παρεμποδιζεται στην τελεση του ψυχαναγκασμου,κι αυτο ενισχυει ακομα περισσοτερο την εξοικοιωση και καταλαβαινει οτι οι συνεπειες απο τη μη τελεση του συνηθες τελετουργικου δεν ειναι υπαρκτες..η διαδικασια αυτη ειναι οτι πιο αποτελεσματικο υοαρχει σημερα εναντια της ΙΨΔ και μπορει απο μονης να προκαλεσει ακομα και βιοχημικες διαφοροποιησεις στον εγγεφαλο(ανεβαζει τα επιπεδα μεταβολισμου της γλυκοζης ,εχω την εντυπωση)...οποτε ναι,ΕΝΑΣ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΤΟΥΥ.
Οποτε ειναι μονοδρομος θεωρω το τι πρεπει να κανετε με το παιδι σας..

Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι εκτιμήσεις/διαγνώσεις στο φόρουμ.
..

----------


## Paprika

Καλησπέρα,

συμφωνώ...

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν δε θέλει ο ίδιος, δε μπορεί να ξεκινήσει θεραπεία.
Θεωρώ λοιπόν, ότι μπορείτε να πάρετε βοήθεια εσείς οι ίδιοι. Και φαίνεται ότι ενδιαφέρεστε, αφού ψάχνετε υποστήριξη και σας προβληματίζει αυτό που περνάτε ως οικογένεια.

Ένας συμβουλευτικός ψυχολόγος, ή ένας ψυχολόγος ψυχοθεραπευτής, μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει με το τι μπορείτε να κάνετε ως γονείς για να βοηθήσετε με τη σειρά σας τον γιο σας. Επίσης, με ένα τέτοιο ειδικό, θα μπορέσετε να δουλέψετε τις δικές σας ανάγκες σε σχέση με την κατάσταση του γιου σας.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπείτε σε μια διαδικασία που θα αλλάξει εσάς, και τη σχέση σας με το γιο σας, και θα δώσει το καλό παράδειγμα στον ίδιο, όταν θελήσει, να το επιδιώξει και για τον εαυτό του.

Πιστεύω ότι είναι καλή στιγμή να ξεκινήσετε, δεδομένου ότι είναι σε μια ηλικία που είναι ακόμα κοντά σας, στο ίδιο σπίτι και πρόκειται να δώσει πανελλήνιες, ή να πάρει αποφάσεις, κλπ, που ίσως τον αγχώνουν.

φιλικά,

----------


## flowing through

> Ένας συμβουλευτικός ψυχολόγος, ή ένας ψυχολόγος ψυχοθεραπευτής, μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει με το τι μπορείτε να κάνετε ως γονείς για να βοηθήσετε με τη σειρά σας τον γιο σας. Επίσης, με ένα τέτοιο ειδικό, θα μπορέσετε να δουλέψετε τις δικές σας ανάγκες σε σχέση με την κατάσταση του γιου σας.
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπείτε σε μια διαδικασία που θα αλλάξει εσάς, και τη σχέση σας με το γιο σας, και θα δώσει το καλό παράδειγμα στον ίδιο, όταν θελήσει, να το επιδιώξει και για τον εαυτό του.


 οχι δε μπορει να τους βοηθησει ενας συμβουλευτικος ψυχολογος(η προσφορα του θα ειναι ενδεχομενως ισαξια με τη δικια σου και των υπολοιπων μελων που ποσταρουν,δηλαδη μηδαμινη)..επισης ο ψυχοθεραπευτης ΔΕ θα φοηθησει και παλι αν ο δεκτης της δεν ειναι ο αμεσα ενδιαφερομενος δλδ το παιδι..η ασθενεια ειναι κατι που αφορα πρωτιστως τον ιδεοψυχανγκαστικο(χαμηλα επιπεδα σεροτονινης,δυσλειτουργ. ιδεες,γνωστικα λαθη κλπ) ,ειναι ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ασθενεια πρωτιστως και μετα μπαινει το οικογενειακο περιβαλλον του που θα τον βοηθησει με οσα υποδειξει ο ψυχοθεραπευτης.....οι λυσεις ειναι πολυ συγκεκιρμενες,ουτε συμβουλευτικοι ψυχολογοι,ουτε οικογενειακοι συμβουλοι,ουτε οτιδηποτε αλλο, περα απο ψυχοθεραπευτες και ψυχιατρους..period,finito...πως να το κανουμε δλδ..εγω προτεινα τις λυσεις πανω που ειναι ερευνητικα οι πιο ενδεδειγμενες,τωρα στο ελλαντα χανουμε πολυτιμο χρονο με βλακειες τυπου ψυχαναλυσης ή μονο φαρμακοθεραπειας(νταξει μια χαρα ειναι το φαρμακο ,αλλα σε συνδυασμο με cbt ειναι οτι πιο αποτελεσματικο,απο μονο του παλι κανει λιγα πραματα στην περιπτωση της ιψδ..

----------


## Remedy

> *απισετυτο ποσο ευκολα συμβουλευουν για τετοια ζητηματα ασχετοι με το αντικειμενο..εσυ που μιλας τοσο ευκολα για ψυχαναγκασμους,το σημαστικοτερο για εναν ψυχαναγκαστικο ειναι να εκτιθεται στους ψυχαναγκασμους του..η πιο αποτελεσματικη μεθοδος για ενα ψυχαναγκαστικο ειναι αποδεδειγμενα η συμπεριφορικη θεραπεια και συγκεκριμενα μια μεθοδος γνωστη ως ''εκθεση-παρεμποδιση απαντησης''.*...συμφωνα με αυτη λοιπον ο ασθενης πρεπει να εκτιθεται συνεχεια στν εμμονικη του ιδεα..αυτη η επαναλαμβανομενη εκθεση στην ιδεοληψια,σταδιακα φερνει τον ασθενη στην κατασταση της εξοικοιωσης(habituation),μια φυσικη μειωση του αγχους..στη συνεχεια ο πασχων παρεμποδιζεται στην τελεση του ψυχαναγκασμου,κι αυτο ενισχυει ακομα περισσοτερο την εξοικοιωση και καταλαβαινει οτι οι συνεπειες απο τη μη τελεση του συνηθες τελετουργικου δεν ειναι υπαρκτες..η διαδικασια αυτη ειναι οτι πιο αποτελεσματικο υοαρχει σημερα εναντια της ΙΨΔ και μπορει απο μονης να προκαλεσει ακομα και βιοχημικες διαφοροποιησεις στον εγγεφαλο(ανεβαζει τα επιπεδα μεταβολισμου της γλυκοζης ,εχω την εντυπωση)...οποτε ναι,ΕΝΑΣ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΤΟΥΥ.
> Οποτε ειναι μονοδρομος θεωρω το τι πρεπει να κανετε με το παιδι σας..παντως ο συνδυασμος της παραπανω ψυχοθεραπειας(γνωστικη-συμποεριφορικη) με ενα SSRI(αντικαταθληπτικο) στην περιπτωση που το παιδι σας παρουσιαζει και σημαδια καταθληψης ειναι μακραν η καλυτερη λυση ασυζητητι..


μαλλον δεν γνωριζεις αναγνωση...
ειπα πανω απο δυο φορες οτι χρειαζεται ψυχοθεραπευτικη αντιμετωπιση.
*εκθεση στους καταναγκασμους του, αντιθετα απ οτι ενας ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικος θα θελε να πιστευει, ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΤΕΙ ΜΕΘΟΔΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΜΕΝΟ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗ!!!!!! ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ, ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΙΓΟΝΤΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΕΙΣ!*

ο πατερας ρωτησε αν ιδιοι πρεπει να του καλλιεργουν τους ψυχαναγκασμους, και η απαντηση ειναι οτι, ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ! Ο ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ!!!!

οποιος ασχετος δινει τις απαντησεις που ζηταει ο ασθενης απλα τον χειροτερευει.
αν πας πισω και ξαναδιαβασεις την απαντηση μου μπορει να την αντιληφθεις
*αν ρωτησεις καποιον ψυχοθεραπευτη, επισης ισως το αντιληφθεις*

----------


## flowing through

> μαλλον δεν γνωριζεις αναγνωση...
> ειπα πανω απο δυο φορες οτι χρειαζεται ψυχοθεραπευτικη αντιμετωπιση.
> *εκθεση στους καταναγκασμους του, αντιθετα απ οτι ενας ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικος θα θελε να πιστευει, ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΤΕΙ ΜΕΘΟΔΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΜΕΝΟ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗ!!!!!! ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ, ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΙΓΟΝΤΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΕΙΣ!*
> 
> ο πατερας ρωτησε αν ιδιοι πρεπει να του καλλιεργουν τους ψυχαναγκασμους, και η απαντηση ειναι οτι, ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ! Ο ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ!!!!
> 
> οποιος ασχετος δινει τις απαντησεις που ζηταει ο ασθενης απλα τον χειροτερευει.
> αν πας πισω και ξαναδιαβασεις την απαντηση μου μπορει να την αντιληφθεις
> *αν ρωτησεις καποιον ψυχοθεραπευτη, επισης ισως το αντιληφθεις*


ειπες οτι πρεπει να αποφευγει την επαφη με τους ψυχαναγκασμους του,εστω και αν μεσα αυτη η φραση εμπεριειχε ΚΑΙ το να μη σιγονταρουν τους ψυχαναγκασμους του...
επισης δεν υπαρχει ''εκθεση στους καταναγκασμους'' οπως λες αλλα εκθεση στην ιδεοληψια....δεν εκτιθεσαι στην πραξη ,αλλα στην ιδεα που προκειται να πυροδοτησει την 
πραξη-καταναγκασμο και εμποδιζεσαι να την πραξεις απο τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο η απο αλλους(βλεπε οικογενεια).. 
υπαρχει μια παρανοηση για το αν ειναι καλο ο ασθενης πρεπει να ασχολειται με τις ιδεοληψιες του....τελος για το αν πρεπει να ρωτησω καποιον 
ψυχοθεραπευτη ,ρωταω καθημερινα στο διδακτορικο που κανω πανω σε clinical psychology,

Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
.

----------


## Remedy

> *ειπες οτι πρεπει να αποφευγει την επαφη με τους ψυχαναγκασμους του*,εστω και αν μεσα αυτη η φραση εμπεριειχε ΚΑΙ το να μη σιγονταρουν τους ψυχαναγκασμους του...
> επισης δεν υπαρχει ''εκθεση στους καταναγκασμους'' οπως λες αλλα εκθεση στην ιδεοληψια....δεν εκτιθεσαι στην πραξη ,αλλα στην ιδεα που προκειται να πυροδοτησει την 
> πραξη-καταναγκασμο και εμποδιζεσαι να την πραξεις απο τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο η απο αλλους(βλεπε οικογενεια).. 
> υπαρχει μια παρανοηση για το αν ειναι καλο ο ασθενης πρεπει να ασχολειται με τις ιδεοληψιες του....τελος για το αν πρεπει να ρωτησω καποιον 
> ψυχοθεραπευτη ,ρωταω καθημερινα στο διδακτορικο που κανω πανω σε clinical psychology,οποτε [B]
> 
> Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..
> ..


*ΛΕΣ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ*. κανε κουοτ που το ειπα να δεις το ψεμα σου
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ.ΓΥΡΝΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ.
*Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΝ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΤΕΣ.
ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΑΥΤΟ, ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ.*
*ΚΑΘΕ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ*

Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
.

----------


## Remedy

> ....
> *για το θεμα της ψυχοθεραπειας, ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ειναι κατι που ΔΕΝ γινεται με το ζορι...
> οπως το βλεπω εγω, το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις, ειναι να εισαι διαθεσιμος να τον στειλεις σε ψυχοθεραπευτη οταν καταλαβει οτι χρειαζεται βοηθεια.
> για την δικη σου αντιμετωπιση απεναντι του, νομιζω πρεπει να συμβουλευτεις ειδικο.*
> απο τα λιγα που ξερω, το να ασχολει*σαι* με τους ψυχαναγκασμους *του*, δεν κανει καμια βελτιωση. η ανακουφιση που νομιζεις οτι βλεπεις δεν ειναι πραγματικη, αφου αμεσως θα περασει στον αμεσως επομενο ψυχαναγκασμο. *η μονη λυση και ανακουφιση ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεια*..


Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


βλέπεις πουθενα να λεω να μην ακολουθησει καποια συγκεκριμενη μεθοδο ο ψυχοθεραπευτης ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ παει το παιδι σε θεραπευτη?
εχεις την εντυπωση οτι την θεραπεια μπορει να του την κανει ο πατερας?????

----------


## flowing through

Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Remedy

> δικιο εχεις δεν ειμαι ,φοιτητης,αυτο το καμματι το εχω τελειωσει...*για πες μου απο που εβγαλες το συμπερασμα οτι ειμαι ασχετος φοιτητης..*
> Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> 
> .


Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

επιτεθηκες ορμητικα και μαλιστα με ειρωνιες και χαρακτηρισμους, ΕΝΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΠΑ ,ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΟΤΕ!!! ΕΛΕΓΕΣ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΙ Μ ΕΒΡΙΖΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ
οχι απο προθεση πιστευω, αλλα απο αντιληπτικη αδυναμια.
*(αν ηξερες στοιχειωδως αναγνωση, θα ειχες δει οτι η μονη συμβουλη που εδωσα ηταν να συμβουλευτουν ψυχοθεραπευτη.η δεν ξερεις να διαβαζεις, η δεν καταλαβαινεις τι διαβαζεις.)*

τα διαβασα τα ποστ σου. δεν λενε τπτ.
σημερα πρωτη φορα εκφραζεις αναμεσα σε διαφορες αποψεις, μια απροκλητη επιθετικοτητα και οχι μονο σε ενα. αλλα σε πολλα θεματα.
δεν ξερω τι μυγα σε τσιμπησε κι ουτε με ενδιαφερει. δικο σου θεματακι.
αν οι ελλειψεις σου ικανοποιουνται με το να με αποκαλεις κομπλεξικια χωρις ζωη κι ολα αυτα τα επιχειρηματα των 9χρονων του διαδικτυου, ενω δεν τα καταφερνεις ουτε στην αναγνωση, απλα επαληθευεις τις υποψιες μου...

το τι επαγγελομαι και τι σπουδασα δεν σε αφορα. παντως φοιτητρια δεν ειμαι. τα πηρα τα πτυχια μου...

----------


## flowing through

καμια επιθετικοτητα,γνωμες εκφραζω, και στο παρων θεμα απλα αναφερω καποια δεδομενα που ειναι επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενα 
για να βοηθησω...και ξερεις πολυ καλα τι ειπες γτ πολυ απλα αυτη η παρανοηση ''περι μη ενασχολησης με τον ψυχαναγκασμο'' ειναι μια αρκετα εδραιωμενη 
αποψη που προφανως δεν εχει καμια ισχυ στην πραγματικοτητα...
μηπως θες να σταματησω να ποσταρω(αν και ειμαι μεσα στο αντικειμενο) και να συνεχισεις εσυ να ποσταρεις ανενοχλητη,οπως και οποιοσδηποτε δε ξερει τι 
του γινεται πανω σε τετοια θεματα?
επισης δε καταλαβαινω τον εκνευρισμο σου..ειπα το δεδομενο οτι εισαι ΑΣΧΕΤΗ με το αντικειμενο απ τη στιγμη δεν το εχεις ζησει ουτε 
στη θεωρητικη,ουτε στην πρακτικη εφαρμογη του...υπαρχει καποια αμφιβολια περι αυτου? Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Remedy

> *καμια επιθετικοτητα*,γνωμες εκφραζω, και στο παρων θεμα απλα αναφερω καποια δεδομενα που ειναι επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενα 
> για να βοηθησω..*.και ξερεις πολυ καλα τι ειπες* γτ πολυ απλα αυτη η παρανοηση ''περι μη ενασχολησης με τον ψυχαναγκασμο'' ειναι μια αρκετα εδραιωμενη 
> αποψη που προφανως δεν εχει καμια ισχυ στην πραγματικοτητα...
> μηπως θες να σταματησω να ποσταρω(αν και ειμαι μεσα στο αντικειμενο) και να συνεχισεις εσυ να ποσταρεις ανενοχλητη,οπως και οποιοσδηποτε δε ξερει τι 
> του γινεται πανω σε τετοια θεματα?
> επισης δε καταλαβαινω τον εκνευρισμο σου..ειπα το δεδομενο οτι εισαι ΑΣΧΕΤΗ με το αντικειμενο απ τη στιγμη δεν το εχεις ζησει ουτε 
> στη θεωρητικη,ουτε στην πρακτικη εφαρμογη του...υπαρχει καποια αμφιβολια περι αυτου? και το γυρισες σε προσωπικο με ''ασχετους'' φοιτητες 
> Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> 
> ..



και τι φταιω εγω ρε τυπε που υπαρχει μια διαδεδομενη παρεξηγηση σε σχεση με την ενασχοληση η μη των ψυχαναγκαστικων?
*εγω δεν εχω κανει καμια παρανοηση, σου εδειξα τα ποστ μου και κανεις οτι δεν τα ειδες*

*ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ, ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΣ*

η επιθετικοτητα δεν αφορα τις ετσι κι αλλιως πολυ γνωστες αποψεις που εξεφρασες (δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως σου ρθε οτι μας ειπες καποιο μυστικο, τα εχουν πει εδω παρα πολλοι πριν απο σενα αυτα περι ΙΔΨ)
*αλλα το γεγονος οτι ειπες ψεματα για το δικο μου ποστ*, προφανως για να αρχισεις φασαρια, για τους αγενεστατους τροπους σου κι εδω και σε αλλο θεμα που ειδα πριν λιγο, τους χαρακτηρισμους σου περι κομπλεξικων και λοιπων, τις παρενεσεις σου περι τσιχλας και κουζινας και γενικα με ενα υφακι που δεν προκυπτει ουτε απο τις θεσεις σου ουτε απο τις γνωσεις σου ουτε απο τους συνομιλητες σου

Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Idella

Ας ρίξουμε λιγάκι τους τόνους...
Κανείς δεν έχει την διάθεση να διαβάζει προσωπικές επιθέσεις, πόσο μάλλον ο θεματοθέτης που αντιμετωπίζει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με το παιδί του.

----------


## flowing through

καταρχην ηρεμησε..οταν θυμωνεις εκρινεται το ενζυμο τρυπτοφανη υδροξυλαση ,που μειωνει προσωρινα το iq..εσυ απ οτι σε κοβω δε το θες 
Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

και εμμενω στις αποψεις μου...ξερεις πολυ καλα τι εννοουσες..

----------


## Remedy

> καταρχην ηρεμησε..οταν θυμωνεις εκρινεται το ενζυμο τρυπτοφανη υδροξυλαση ,που μειωνει προσωρινα το iq..εσυ απ οτι σε κοβω δε το θες 
> Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> 
> και εμμενω στις αποψεις μου...ξερεις πολυ καλα τι εννοουσες..


εγω ειμαι πολυ ηρεμη.
οι υπογραμμισεις ηταν για να σε βοηθησω να καταλαβεις τι λεω. βλεπω οτι δεν αντιλαμβανεσαι.
τα περι πιθηκοειδων περαπεμπονται στην διαχειριση
ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ
μπορεις να το διαβασεις ξανα οσες φορες θελεις, απο πουθενα δεν προκυπτουν οσα συκοφαντικα μου χρεωσες για δικους σου λογους.

----------


## Remedy

> *οχι δε μπορει να τους βοηθησει ενας συμβουλευτικος ψυχολογος(η προσφορα του θα ειναι ενδεχομενως ισαξια με τη δικια σου* και των υπολοιπων μελων που ποσταρουν,δηλαδη μηδαμινη)..επισης ο ψυχοθεραπευτης ΔΕ θα φοηθησει και παλι αν ο δεκτης της δεν ειναι ο αμεσα ενδιαφερομενος δλδ το παιδι..η ασθενεια ειναι κατι που αφορα πρωτιστως τον ιδεοψυχανγκαστικο(χαμηλα επιπεδα σεροτονινης,δυσλειτουργ. ιδεες,γνωστικα λαθη κλπ) ,ειναι ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ασθενεια πρωτιστως και μετα μπαινει το οικογενειακο περιβαλλον του που θα τον βοηθησει με οσα υποδειξει ο ψυχοθεραπευτης.....οι λυσεις ειναι πολυ συγκεκιρμενες,ουτε συμβουλευτικοι ψυχολογοι,ουτε οικογενειακοι συμβουλοι,ουτε οτιδηποτε αλλο, περα απο ψυχοθεραπευτες και ψυχιατρους..period,finito...πως να το κανουμε δλδ..εγω προτεινα τις λυσεις πανω που ειναι ερευνητικα οι πιο ενδεδειγμενες,τωρα στο ελλαντα χανουμε πολυτιμο χρονο με βλακειες τυπου ψυχαναλυσης ή μονο φαρμακοθεραπειας(νταξει μια χαρα ειναι το φαρμακο ,αλλα σε συνδυασμο με cbt ειναι οτι πιο αποτελεσματικο,απο μονο του παλι κανει λιγα πραματα στην περιπτωση της ιψδ..


απαντας απαξιωτικα στην παπρικα που ισως ειναι πολυ πιο σχετικη απο εσενα στο θεμα, αλλα το σημαντικο δεν ειναι αυτο.
σημαντικο ειναι οτι εχεις βγαλει διαγνωση για ενα θεμα που δεν εχεις διαβασει καν!και εναν ασθενη που δεν εχει μιλησει καν!
αυτο δεν θα το κρινω επιστημονικα γιατι δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την επιστημη, θα σου πω απλα οτι απαγορευεται εδω μεσα.

ο ενδιαφερομενος δεν ειναι μονο το παιδι, κακως καταλαβες.
ουτε ξερουμε την αληθινη διαγνωση, μιας και το παιδι δεν παρακολουθειται...
η συμβουλευτικη επαφη με τους ψυχολογους προτεινεται για να ξερουν πως θα φερθουν οι γονεις στο παιδι και σε σχεση με την ασθενεια αλλα και σε σχεση με αλλα θεματα της συμπεριφορας του.
το παιδι δεν δεχεται να δει θεραπευτη, δεν το διαβασες αυτο?
δεν μου κανει εντυπωση, δεν διαβασες σχεδον τπτ πανω στο οποιο απαντησες.

----------


## flowing through

> απαντας απαξιωτικα στην παπρικα που ισως ειναι πολυ πιο σχετικη απο εσενα στο θεμα, αλλα το σημαντικο δεν ειναι αυτο.
> σημαντικο ειναι οτι εχεις βγαλει διαγνωση για ενα θεμα που δεν εχεις διαβασει καν!και εναν ασθενη που δεν εχει μιλησει καν!
> αυτο δεν θα το κρινω επιστημονικα γιατι δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την επιστημη, θα σου πω απλα οτι απαγορευεται εδω μεσα.
> 
> ο ενδιαφερομενος δεν ειναι μονο το παιδι, κακως καταλαβες.
> ουτε ξερουμε την αληθινη διαγνωση, μιας και το παιδι δεν παρακολουθειται...
> οι συμβουλευτικη επαφη με τους ψυχολογους προτεινεται για να ξερουν πως θα φερθουν οι γονεις στο παιδι και σε σχεση με την ασθενεια αλλα και σε σχεση με αλλα θεματα της συμπεριφορας του.
> το παιδι δεν δεχεται να δει θεραπευτη, δεν το διαβασες αυτο?
> δεν μου κανει εντυπωση, δεν διαβασες σχεδον τπτ πανω στο οποιο απαντησες.


 μαλιστα,συνεχιζεις και θα φας προφανως τα μουτρα σου..
προφανως και οχι δεν ειναι σχετικη απ τη στιγμη που προτεινει συμβουλευτικο ψυχολογο για περιπτωση 
της εν λογω διαταραχης ...ξαναλεω ειναι πολυ συγκεκριμενα τα βηματα που πρεπει να ακολουθησεις για Ocd..
οι απαντησεις λοιπον που δινω οφειλονται μονο σε δημοδιευμενες ερευνες πανω στον τομεα,στις οποιες εχω την τυχη
να εχω προσβαση λογω του πανεπιστηημιου....ΚΑΜΙΑ ερευνα δε μιλαει για συμβουλευτικη ψυxολογια ως ιkaνη να αντιμετωπισει
μια τετοια διαταραχη ....ΟΛΕΣ οι ερευνες εχουν την κοινη συνισταμενη των σεροτονινεργιων φαρμακων kai συμπεριφορικο-γνωστικων 
προσεγγισεων ως ενδεδειγμενεες λυσεις για τη μειωση της συμπτωματολογιας...οι απαντησεις που εδωσα δεν αφορoυν το παιδι μονο αλλα ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ 
μπορει αν πασχει ειτε απο chronic ocd,ειτε απο mild ocd...και μην επιμεινεις πολυ για το τι προτεινεται(μιλας και για συμβουλευτικη,σα σα εχεις ιδεα τι ειναι)..
μπορω αν θες να σου στειλω σε pm ολες τις ερευνες που εχουν γινει απο το 60 εως σημερα και μελετουν ολες τις πιθανες λυσεις για την συγκεκριμενη διαταραχη.. τελος το τελευταιο που λες οτι δεν διαβασα...ε συγγνωμη αλλα καποιος χωρις να λαβει τις καταλληλες ενδεδειγμενες θεραπειες(συγκεκριμενα ψυχοθεραπεια) δε μπορει αν εχει αυταπατες οτι θα βελτιωθει.. η απαντηση μου αναφεροταν για την ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ που τελικα πασχει απο ocd και γενικα για ολες τις περιπτωσεις ocd..ποιος ειμαι εγω να μιλησω ομως για αυτο το πραμα,ουτε το διδακτορικο δεν εχω τελειωσει...μπορουν αν θες ομως οι ερευνες να μιλησουν για μενα..

----------


## Remedy

> μαλιστα,συνεχιζεις και θα φας προφανως τα μουτρα σου..
> προφανως και οχι δεν ειναι σχετικη απ τη στιγμη που προτεινει συμβουλευτικο ψυχολογο για περιπτωση 
> της εν λογω διαταραχης ...ξαναλεω ειναι πολυ συγκεκριμενα τα βηματα που πρεπει να ακολουθησεις για Ocd..
> οι απαντησεις λοιπον που δινω οφειλονται μονο σε δημοδιευμενες ερευνες πανω στον τομεα,στις οποιες εχω την τυχη
> να εχω προσβαση λογω του πανεπιστηημιου....ΚΑΜΙΑ ερευνα δε μιλαει για συμβουλευτικη ψυxολογια ως ιkaνη να αντιμετωπισει
> μια τετοια διαταραχη ...
> .


δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι συζηταμε.
δεν μπορουμε να συνεχισουμε ετσι.
μιλας για μια διαταραχη που δεν ειμαστε καν σιγουροι οτι υπαρχει ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΣΘΕΝΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗ.
συνεχιζεις επαναλαμβανοντας τα οσα εχεις εσυ διαβασει για ΙΔΨ.
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΙΔΨ, ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ!!! ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΙΔΨ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ!!!!

μα ανθρωπε, ελληνικα μιλαμε, τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?
βρε μπας και εισαι κανενα ανηλικο και μας κανεις πλακα?

----------


## flowing through

> δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι συζηταμε.
> δεν μπορουμε να συνεχισουμε ετσι.
> μιλας για μια διαταραχη που δεν ειμαστε καν σιγουροι οτι υπαρχει ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΣΘΕΝΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗ.
> συνεχιζεις επαναλαμβανοντας τα οσα εχεις εσυ διαβασει για ΙΔΨ.
> ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΙΔΨ, ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ!!!
> 
> μα ανθρωπε, ελληνικα μιλαμε, τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?


 και γω ανθρωπε μιλαω γενικα για ocd,τι διαολο δεν καταλαβαινεις? ασε τα ποστ μου να φανουν χρησιμα σε οποιον 
πασχει απο τετοια διαταραχη και στο παιδι ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ που τελικα πασχει...

κι αυτα περι αντιληψης που το ξαναπας σε προσωπικο, απ΄τα ποστ και μονο φαινεται σε ποιον απ τους 
δυο μας η φυση ΔΕΝ ηταν απλοχερη σ αυτο τον τομεα..

----------


## flowing through

και επισης ,το παιδι δε γινεται να εχει αυταπατες οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να βελτιωθει συμπτωματολογικα 
στην περιπτωση που εχει ιδψ και στην περιπτωση που ΔΕΝ ακολουθησει καποια απ τις δυο παραπανω λυσεις που προτεινα..

----------


## Remedy

> και γω ανθρωπε μιλαω γενικα για ocd,τι διαολο δεν καταλαβαινεις? ασε τα ποστ μου να φανουν χρησιμα σε οποιον 
> πασχει απο τετοια διαταραχη και στο παιδι ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ που τελικα πασχει...
> 
> κι αυτα περι αντιληψης που το ξαναπας σε προσωπικο, απ΄τα ποστ και μονο φαινεται σε ποιον απ τους 
> δυο μας η φυση ΔΕΝ ηταν απλοχερη σ αυτο τον τομεα..


κι επειδη εσυ αποφασισες να μιλησεις γενικα για ΙΔΨ
ασχετως αν το θεμα δεν μιλαει ΜΟΝΟ για ΙΔΨ αλλα κυριως για ολη την κατασταση των οικογενειακων σχεσεων,
εσυ πως επιτρεπεις στον εαυτο σου, αντι να παραθεσεις καποιες αποψεις, να τις πεταξεις στα μουτρα οσων συζητουσαν πριν απο σενα κι εδωσαν πολυ σωστες συμβουλες, κατηγορωντας τους σαν ασχετους (επαναλαμβανω οτι εβρισες και επαγγελματια του χωρου), οτι δινουν λαθος κι επιβλαβεις συμβουλες κι ολους τους υπολοιπους χαρακτηρισμους που ξεστομισες?

η δεν καταλαβες τι συζηταμε, η κανεις πλακα. ελπιζω μονο να εισαι ενηλικος γιατι αν δεν εισαι, κακως βρισκεσαι εδω μεσα...

----------


## Remedy

> και επισης ,το παιδι δε γινεται να εχει αυταπατες οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να βελτιωθει συμπτωματολογικα 
> στην περιπτωση που εχει ιδψ και στην περιπτωση που ΔΕΝ ακολουθησει καποια απ τις δυο παραπανω λυσεις που προτεινα..


πως θα τις ακολουθησει παιδακι μου?????????? δεν παει σε γιατρο λεμε!!!!!!!!!!!!
σου επαναλαμβανω οτι η γνωσιολογικο συμπεριφορικη προσσεγγιση σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ειναι πολυ γνωστη στο φορουμ, εχει συζητηθει παμπολλες φορες .

----------


## flowing through

> κι επειδη εσυ αποφασισες να μιλησεις γενικα για ΙΔΨ
> ασχετως αν το θεμα δεν μιλαει ΜΟΝΟ για ΙΔΨ αλλα κυριως για ολη την κατασταση των οικογενειακων σχεσεων,
> εσυ πως επιτρεπεις στον εαυτο σου, αντι να παραθεσεις καποιες αποψεις, να τις πεταξεις στα μουτρα οσων συζητουσαν πριν απο σενα κι εδωσαν πολυ σωστες συμβουλες, κατηγορωντας τους σαν ασχετους (επαναλαμβανω οτι εβρισες και επαγγελματια του χωρου), οτι δινουν λαθος κι επιβλαβεις συμβουλες κι ολους τους υπολοιπους χαρακτηρισμους που ξεστομισες?
> 
> η δεν καταλαβες τι συζηταμε, η κανεις πλακα. ελπιζω μονο να εισαι ενηλικος γιατι αν δεν εισαι, κακως βρισκεσαι εδω μεσα...


Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## flowing through

> κι επειδη εσυ αποφασισες να μιλησεις γενικα για ΙΔΨ
> ασχετως αν το θεμα δεν μιλαει ΜΟΝΟ για ΙΔΨ αλλα κυριως για ολη την κατασταση των οικογενειακων σχεσεων,
> εσυ πως επιτρεπεις στον εαυτο σου, αντι να παραθεσεις καποιες αποψεις, να τις πεταξεις στα μουτρα οσων συζητουσαν πριν απο σενα κι εδωσαν πολυ σωστες συμβουλες, κατηγορωντας τους σαν ασχετους (επαναλαμβανω οτι εβρισες και επαγγελματια του χωρου), οτι δινουν λαθος κι επιβλαβεις συμβουλες κι ολους τους υπολοιπους χαρακτηρισμους που ξεστομισες?
> 
> η δεν καταλαβες τι συζηταμε, η κανεις πλακα. ελπιζω μονο να εισαι ενηλικος γιατι αν δεν εισαι, κακως βρισκεσαι εδω μεσα...


Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Remedy

> Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> 
> ..


*να σου θυμισω οτι η συμβουλη που εδωσα ειναι να απευθυνθουν σε θεραπευτη (εκπαιδευμενο, οχι γιαλαντζη) το βρισκεις επικινδυνο? (!!!)
*

απ οτι μου γινεται ολο και πιο σαφες συζητωντας μαζι σου, δεν εισαι ειδικος του χωρου, απλα διαβαζεις διαφορες ερευνες.
ισως απο καποιο ενδιαφερον πουε χεις η για καποια ασθενεια που εχεις.
οι ερευνες αφορουν παθησεις, δεν αφορουν ΑΤΟΜΑ.
μονο ο ειδικος μπορει να διαγνωσει αν καποιος εχει καποια παθηση και ποια ακριβως.
δεν εφαρμοζονται οι ερευνες ετσι γενικα απο καποιον περαστικο που τις διαβασε...
το αν ειμαι επικινδυνη η ελλειπης διανοητικα ασε να το κρινει κανενας ειδικος.

μαλλον εκτος απο το συγκεκριμενο ποστ δεν διαβασες ουτε καν σε ποιο φορουμ συμμετεχεις :)
το φορουμ δεν ειναι φορουμ ειδικων, αλλα μη ειδικων (ασχετων που λες κι εσυ).
επικινδυνοι λοιπον ειναι οσοι κανουν διαγνωσεις και προτεινουν θεραπειες και οσοι λενε οτι ειναι ειδικοι ενω δεν ειναι....
να ξερεις για τις επομενες διαγνωσεις σου, οτι τα παραπανω απαγορευονται..
μπορεις ειτε να μεινεις ειτε να αποχωρησεις, δικο σου θεμα. αυτο που δεν μπορεις ειναι να μας βριζεις ...

----------


## PETRAN

Wow, σκληρό debating :P. Αλλά παίδες μην σπαμάρετε το θέμα του ανθρώπου!



Όσον αφορά το πρώτο θέμα, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι για εσάς πρέπει να είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Δεν είναι τόσο απλό να δώσουμε συμβουλές και αυτές να "πιάσουν" κάτι γιατί οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις μέσα στις οικογένεις είναι πολύπλοκες και έχουν διάφορα μοτίβα και δυναμικές. Δεν υπάρχουν δηλαδή κάποιες «στάνταρ» συμπεριφορές που μπορείτε να εφαρμόσετε άμεσα και να δείτε άμεσα κάποιες επιθυμητές αλλαγές (δυστυχώς) γιατί απλά κάθε περίπτωση είναι μοναδική και πολλές φορές παίρνει μήνες δουλειά με έναν ειδικό από κοντά για να αναγωριστούν και να αλλάξουν κάποιες δυλειτουργικές συμπεριφορές μέσα στην οικογένεια. Επίσης από τα γραφόμενα σας-και χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διάγνωση- δεν φαίνεται αν είναι μόνο θέμα ιδεοψυχαναγκασμών αλλά μια πιο σύνθετη περίπτωση. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι-όπως είπαν και προηγούμενοι- ότι δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πίεση από την πλευρά σας. Tο παιδί μπορεί απλά να μην έχει την δυνατότητα να ανταπεξέλθει σε κάποια πράγματα. Δεν είναι δηλαδή θέμα «τεμπελιάς» η «νεύρων» η «παλιοχαρακτήρα» η οτιδήποτε αλλά ο τρόπος που ο γιος σας αντιδράει σε μια πολύ δύσκολη γι αυτόν κατάσταση. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνετε εσείς είναι να δεχτείτε την ιδιαιτερότητα του και να προσπαθήσετε να τον οδηγήσετε σε δρόμους που θα τον κάνουν να αισθάνεται αυτός καλά, χωρίς αυστηρές υποδείξεις, πρέπει και κανόνες (που μόνο θα χειροτερεύουν το άγχος και την λειτουργικότητα του). Είναι κοινή λογική ότι καυγάδες και έντονη έκφραση συναισθημάτων μέσα στο σπίτι θα αυξάνουν το στρες και θα χειροτερεύουν την κατάσταση του παιδιού. Δηλαδή οποιαδήποτε αγανάκτηση θα έχει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα.

Όσον αφορά την θεραπεία και εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσο ουσιαστική διαφορά θα έκανε οποιαδήποτε ψυχο-θεραπειά. Ίσως μια γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική μέθοδος να μπορούσε να βελτιώσει κάποια πράγματα γι αυτόν, για το πώς αντιλαμβάνεται και ερμηνεύει τις αγχωτικές του ιδέες. Αυτή η μέθοδος δεν έχει να κάνει απαραίτητα με συζητήσεις επι συζητήσεων για τα προσωπικά του και το παρελθόν του, αλλά επικεντρώνεται και στις ίδιες τις ιδέες που τον ταλαιπωρούν και για το πώς μπορεί να τις αποδυναμώσει. Είναι μια μέθοδος δηλαδή που επικεντρώνεται κατευθείαν στην αλλαγή παρά στο παρελθόν. Αν δεν θέλει όμως πρέπει να σεβαστείτε την απόφαση του. Μάλλον θα ήταν επίσης σημαντικό να απευθυνθείτε για συμβουλές και εσείς με την γυναίκα σας σε κάποιον ψυχοθεραπευτή μάλλον συστημικής θεραπευτικής κατεύθυνσης (όπου δίνει το βάρος σε ενδο-οικογενειακές δυναμικές) ώστε να φύγει κάποιο από το βάρος και από εσάς και να μπορέσετε να ανταπεξέλθετε καλύτερα στο σπίτι. Σιγουρευτείτε ότι ο γιος σας λαμβάνει την καλύτερη δυνατή φαρμακευτική υποστήριξη και αν μπορείτε μην διστάσετε να απευθυνθείτε και σε άλλον γιατρό για μια ακόμη γνώμη.

----------


## Remedy

πες τα ρε πετραν και πλακωσαν οι ειδικοι ανευ χαρτοφυλακιου! :Ρ

συμφωνω σε ολα.
(δεν θα πανε χαμενα τα λεφτα μας τοσα χρονια στις σπουδες σου :Ρ)

----------


## flowing through

> πες τα ρε πετραν και πλακωσαν οι ειδικοι ανευ χαρτοφυλακιου! :Ρ
> 
> συμφωνω σε ολα.
> (δεν θα πανε χαμενα τα λεφτα μας τοσα χρονια στις σπουδες σου :Ρ)


Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Remedy

> Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


το προβλημα δεν ειναι οτι βριζεις . αυτο λυνεται με ενα μπαν, η μερικες παρατηρησεις.
το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν καταλαβες ακομα τι θεμα συζηταμε.
απαντας σε αλλο θεμα. δεν συζηταμε αυτο που νομιζεις....
διαβασε προσεκτικα την απαντηση του πετραν, ισως καταλαβεις τι συζηταμε.

----------


## PETRAN

> πες τα ρε πετραν και πλακωσαν οι ειδικοι ανευ χαρτοφυλακιου! :Ρ
> 
> συμφωνω σε ολα.
> (δεν θα πανε χαμενα τα λεφτα μας τοσα χρονια στις σπουδες σου :Ρ)




λολολ

Εντάξει ρεμ το παιδί περνάει την φάση της παν-σοφίας. Θυμάσαι όταν την περνούσαμε και εμείς? 


ΤΙ? Ακόμα την περνάμε!?


:P

----------


## flowing through

> το προβλημα δεν ειναι οτι βριζεις . αυτο λυνεται με ενα μπαν, η μερικες παρατηρησεις.
> το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν καταλαβες ακομα τι θεμα συζηταμε.
> απαντας σε αλλο θεμα. δεν συζηταμε αυτο που νομιζεις....
> διαβασε προσεκτικα την απαντηση του πετραν, ισως καταλαβεις τι συζηταμε.


 εχω καταλαβει ,προτου ακομη εσυ ακουσεις για πρωτη φορα την λεξη ιψδ...
ττο θεμα ειναι οτι εσυ εχεις χασει προ πολου το συνειρμο και αδυνατεις να κατανοησεις για τι πραμα μιλαω..
μακαρι να μη συμβεινει αυτο γιατι το χεις χασει το παιχνιδι..

----------


## Remedy

> λολολ
> 
> Εντάξει ρεμ το παιδί περνάει την φάση της παν-σοφίας. Θυμάσαι όταν την περνούσαμε και εμείς? 
> 
> 
> ΤΙ? Ακόμα την περνάμε!?
> 
> 
> :P


ε οχι ρε παιδι. ποτε δεν ησουν ετσι.
μην υποτιμας τοσο τον εαυτο σου...

----------


## flowing through

> λολολ
> 
> παν-σοφίας
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :P


μπα δε νομιζω...κριμα γτ ασχολουμαστε και εμ το ιδιο αντικειμενο(neuropsychology ειδα τυχαια σ ενα αλλο θεμα)..

----------


## Remedy

> μπα δε νομιζω...κριμα γτ ασχολουμαστε και εμ το ιδιο αντικειμενο(neuropsychology ειδα τυχαια σ ενα αλλο θεμα)..


να σου δωσω μια πολυ σοβαρη απαντηση για πρωτη και τελευταια φορα.
αυτο που δεν εχεις καταλαβει μεχρι τωρα, και ευχομαι νατο καταλαβεις στο μελλον, ειναι οτι το αντικειμενο της νευροψυχολογιας δεν ειναι τα νευρα, αλλα ο ανθρωπος.
οταν το καταλαβεις αυτο, θα βρεις και τις σωστες απαντησεις ;)
ο πετραν το εχει καταλαβει πλεον

----------


## flowing through

> να σου δωσω μια πολυ σοβαρη απαντηση για πρωτη και τελευταια φορα.
> αυτο που δεν εχεις καταλαβει μεχρι τωρα, και ευχομαι νατο καταλαβεις στο μελλον, ειναι οτι το αντικειμενο της νευροψυχολογιας δεν ειναι τα νευρα, αλλα ο ανθρωπος.
> οταν το καταλαβεις αυτο, θα βρεις και τις σωστες απαντησεις ;)
> ο πετραν το εχει καταλαβει πλεον


 xaxa looool..σορρυ αλλα δεν κρατηθηκα...καημενη remedy εκτιθεσαι,δεν εχεις ιδεα για τι πραμα μιλας..
προφανως εννοεις,δλδ τα νευρα με την καθιερωμενη εννοια του ορου ,αλλα θα σε απογοητευσω,η νευροψ. ασχολειται 
με η σχεση ΝΕΥΡΙΚΩΝ ΚΥΤΤΑΡΩΝ και γενικοτερα κεντικου νευρικου συστηματιος με τη συμπεριφορα...
και εδω θα σου κανω μια ερωτηση και αν θες μου απαντας...με τον ορο νευρο,νευρωνας κλπ,κλπ τι ακρινως εννοουμε...προφανως ευρικο συστημα=ανθρωπος..ολα αυτα ΕΙΝΑΙ ο ανθρωπος ΚΑΙ δε το εχεις καταλαβει...οταν εξεταζουμε τον ανθρωπο τον εξεταζουμε σε πολλα επιπεδα..η βαση ολως αυτων των επιπεδων ειναι το νευρο(για να μιλησω και γω στη γλωσσα σου,αλλα εννοω κυταρρο που μαλλον εσυ δε κατανοεις)..
δε σε παρεξηγω,απλα δεν εχεις ιδεα για τι πραμα μιλας,αλλα το να γινεσαι εριστικη με καποιον που εχει σχεση με το αντικειμενο,χωρις καποιο ουσιαστικο λογο ε συγγνωμη αλλα το θες το μπαν σου..

----------


## flowing through

με το παραπανω ειμαι οφφτοπικ,απλα το εγραψα για να σου δωσω να κτλβεις οτι δεν εχεις την παραμικρη ιδεα για τι πραγμα μιλας..

----------


## Remedy

> xaxa looool..σορρυ αλλα δεν κρατηθηκα...καημενη remedy εκτιθεσαι,δεν εχεις ιδεα για τι πραμα μιλας..
> προφανως εννοεις,δλδ τα νευρα με την καθιερωμενη εννοια του ορου ,αλλα θα σε απογοητευσω,η νευροψ. ασχολειται 
> με η σχεση ΝΕΥΡΙΚΩΝ ΚΥΤΤΑΡΩΝ και γενικοτερα κεντικου νευρικου συστηματιος με τη συμπεριφορα...
> και εδω θα σου κανω μια ερωτηση και αν θες μου απαντας...με τον ορο νευρο,νευρωνας κλπ,κλπ τι ακρινως εννοουμε...προφανως ευρικο συστημα=ανθρωπος.*.ολα αυτα ΕΙΝΑΙ ο ανθρωπος ΚΑΙ δε το εχεις καταλαβει.*..οταν εξεταζουμε τον ανθρωπο τον εξεταζουμε σε πολλα επιπεδα..η βαση ολως αυτων των επιπεδων ειναι το νευρο(για να μιλησω και γω στη γλωσσα σου,αλλα εννοω κυταρρο που μαλλον εσυ δε κατανοεις)..
> δε σε παρεξηγω,απλα δεν εχεις ιδεα φια τι πραμα μιλας,αλλα το να γινεσαι εριστικη με καποιον που εχει σχεση με το αντικειμενο,χωρις καποιο ουσιαστικο λογο ε συγγνωμη αλλα το θες το μπαν σου..


οχι μικρε
ολα αυτα (μονο) ΔΕΝ ειναι ο ανθρωπος...
πιο πολυ απ ολα αυτα, ο ανθρωπος ειναι η ψυχη του κι οταν μαθεις πεντε πραγματα για την ανθρωπινη ψυχη , τοτε θα μπορεις να μιλας για θεραπεια...
προς το παρον δεν μπορεις ουτε να μιλας χωρις να βριζεις.. εχεις καιρο ακομα..

----------


## flowing through

> οχι μικρε
> ολα αυτα (μονο) ΔΕΝ ειναι ο ανθρωπος...
> πιο πολυ απ ολα αυτα, ο ανθρωπος ειναι η ψυχη του κι οταν μαθεις πεντε πραγματα για την ανθρωπινη ψυχη , τοτε θα μπορεις να μιλας για θεραπεια...
> προς το παρον δεν μπορεις ουτε να μιλας χωρις να βριζεις.. εχεις καιρο ακομα..


πφφφφ...να σου πω κατι Mικρη ανοητη ρεμεντι..μπορει να πεσεις απ τα συννεφα οπως οταν επεσες,οταν εμαθες οτι δεν υπαρχει santa clause...
ΔΕΝ υπαρχει ΨΥΧΗ...υπαρχει ΜΟΝΟ εγγεφαλος κι ολα τα συναφη,ειτε σε ανατομικο,ειτε σε βιοχημικο επιπεδο που δε πρεοκειται να στα απαριθμησω τωρα...
ΟΛΕΣ ΜΑ ΟΛΕΣ οι εκφανσεις της ανθρωπινης συμπεριφορας εχουν τη βαση τους σε νευροβιοχημικο επιπεδο...δλδ μια εγγεφαλικη αντιδραση(πχ εκκλυση καποιου νευροδιαβιβαστη ειτε καποια υπερδραστηριοτητα σε καποιο σημειο του εγγεφαλου) πυροδοτει μια ανθρωπινη συγκεκριμενη συμπεριφορα...ΚΑΜΙΑ συμπεριφορα στον ανθρωπο δεν ειναι προιον παρθενογεννεσης,ολες προερχονται απο κατι ******** που συμβαινει εκεινη τη στιγμη στην κλαβα σου για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις...
ετσι ΚΑΙ κ η ocd γεννιεται λογω συγκεκριμενης συγκεντρωσης σεροτονινης και συγκεκριμενης δομης σε φλοιικο-εγγεφαλικο επιπεδο κξαι συγκεκριμενα στον κογχομετοποιαιο φλοιο και κερκοφορο πυρηνα βασικων γαγγλιων...
καταλαβες ρεμενττι...τιποτα δε συμβαινει απο μονο του....ολα αρχιζουν απο κυταρρικο επιπεδο..... ποσταρε αν θες στα γενικα ζητηματα,εδω δεν εχεις θεση..

----------


## Remedy

ακομα δεν καταλαβες για τι θεμα συζηταμε...
διαβασε την απαντηση του πετραν που ειναι και ειδικος , εφοσον μονο απαντησεις ειδικων δεχεσαι και θα καταλαβεις ποσο μακρια εισαι απο αυτο που συζηταμε.

----------


## flowing through

> ακομα δεν καταλαβες για τι θεμα συζηταμε...
> διαβασε την απαντηση του πετραν που ειναι και ειδικος , εφοσον μονο απαντησεις ειδικων δεχεσαι και θα καταλαβεις ποσο μακρια εισαι απο αυτο που συζηταμε.


ολοι οσοι διαβασαν θεωρω καταλαβαν ποιος εχασε το συνειρμο καπου στην πορεια...μπορει και ο πετραν να σου επιβεβαιωσει αυτα που λεω
αν δε πιστευεις εμενα..το να μην εχεις καμια σχεση με την επιστημη γενικοτερα ειναι θεμιτο...το να λες αρλουμπες ομως και να αμφισβητεις
δεδομενα ε αυτο ειναι πολυ..κοιμησου τωρα γτ πολυ κορτιζολη ανεβασες και δε κανει καλο στο παχος...αν συνεχισεις ετσι σε βλεπω 100 κιλα
μεχρι το τελος του μηνα...

----------


## Remedy

> ολοι οσοι διαβασαν θεωρω καταλαβαν ποιος εχασε το συνειρμο καπου στην πορεια...μπορει και ο πετραν να σου επιβεβαιωσει αυτα που λεω
> αν δε πιστευεις εμενα..το να μην εχεις καμια σχεση με την επιστημη γενικοτερα ειναι θεμιτο...το να λες αρλουμπες ομως και να αμφισβητεις
> δεδομενα ε αυτο ειναι πολυ..κοιμησου τωρα γτ πολυ κορτιζολη ανεβασες και δε κανει καλο στο παχος...αν συνεχισεις ετσι σε βλεπω 100 κιλα
> μεχρι το τελος του μηνα...


επειδη δεν ξερεις τιποτε για τους ανθρωπους, μας λες παπαγαλια το μαθημα σου για τα νευρικα κυτταρα.
εγω δεν σου ειπα οτι διαφωνω καπου σε αυτα που ειπες περι νευρικων κυτταρων.
ειπα απλα οτι ειναι ασχετα με το θεμα μας εδω.
εδω δεν μιλαμε για χημικες ουσιες αλλα για ανθρωπινες σχεσεις,
η απαντηση σου στον πατερα δεν μπορει να ειναι τι επαθαν τα νευρικα κυτταρα του γιου , αλλα πως θα μπορουσε να συμπεριφερθει.
οσα και να διαβασεις για νευροδιαβιβαστες, ουτε τις σχεσεις σου με τους ανθρωπους θα βελτιωσεις , ουτε θα μπορεσεις να τους βοηθησεις στα προβληματα τους , αν δεν καταφερεις να αντιληφθεις τι σου λενε για τις σχεσεις τους και πως λειτουργουν οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις...
δεν μου ειπες αν διαβασες την απαντηση του πετραν
την καταλαβες?
διαφωνεις σε κατι?

----------


## PETRAN

> οχι μικρε
> ολα αυτα (μονο) ΔΕΝ ειναι ο ανθρωπος...
> πιο πολυ απ ολα αυτα, ο ανθρωπος ειναι η ψυχη του κι οταν μαθεις πεντε πραγματα για την ανθρωπινη ψυχη , τοτε θα μπορεις να μιλας για θεραπεια...
> προς το παρον δεν μπορεις ουτε να μιλας χωρις να βριζεις.. εχεις καιρο ακομα..




Καλά τώρα θα πάμε σε μπούμε σε πολύ φιλοσοφικούς δρόμους. Βασικά το ένα δεν αποκλύει το άλλο. Όλα δείχνουν ότι η ψυχή είναι η λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου. Αυτή την στiγμή πoυ γράφουμε ενεργοποιούνται εκατομμύρια νευρικά κύτταρα στον εγκέφαλο μας. Από την ανάγνωση αυτού του κειμένου μέχρι τα συναισθήματα που ένιωσες την στιγμή που τα διάβασες είναι επειδή κάποια νευρωνικά δίκτεια πειροδοτήθηκαν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο. Αύριο που θα θυμάσαι αυτήν την συζήτηση θα είναι επειδή κάποιες εκατομμύρια συνάψεις στον εγκέφαλο σου θα έχουν υπωστεί κάποιο είδος μόνιμης αλλαγής (αυτό θα είναι η "βιωματική σου μνήμη"). 


Ο κάθε άνθρωπος όμως είναι μοναδικός. Ο χ θα ξινίσει με αυτά που γράφω ενώ του ψ θα του αρέσουν. Ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικές "διατάξεις" νευρώνων και βάση αυτών (από προηγούμενες εμπειρίες) θα ερμηνεύει και θα αισθάνετε με διαφορετικό τρόπο αυτό που γράφω. Υπο αυτήν την έννοια "η ψυχή" και ο "εγκέφαλος" ταυτίζονται. Η ψυχοθεραπεία-η οποιαδήποτε καλή συμβολή που θα κάνει το "κλικ" στον κάθε άνθρωπο- θα πιάσει επειδή θα αλλάξει το "νευρωνικό" του υπόστρωμα με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο. Δηλαδή η "ψυχή" και το "σώμα" δεν είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα αλλά όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος τα οποία δεν ακυρώνουν το ένα το άλλο αλλά ούτε "υποβιβάζουν" τον άνθρωπο σε κάτι λιγότερο από ότι είναι. 



Βέβαια η κλινική νευροψυχολογία είναι μια ειδικότητα της ψυχολογίας με συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Κυρίως έχει να κάνει με την ψυχομετρική αξιολόγηση των γνωστικών λειτουργιών-δηλαδή της προσοχής, αντίληψης, γλώσσας/λόγου, μνήμης, σκέψης, επιτελικών λειτουργιών (ο σχεδιασμός της συμπεριφοράς) αλλά και των συναισθημάτων και της προσωπικότητας- σε άτομα με νευρολογικές, φυσιατρικές η νευροχειρουργικές καταστάσεις (π.χ. κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση, εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο, ΣΚΠ, νευροεκφυλιστικά νοσήματα όπως alzheimer, parkinson κλπ.) η σε νευροαναπτυξιακά (μαθησιακές δυσκολίες, ΔΕΠ-Υ, αυτισμός κλπ.). Τώρα τελευταία ο τομέας "χώνεται" και σε πιο ψυχιατρικά/ψυχική υγεία όπως στις ψυχώσεις, διπολική ,μετατραυματικό άγχος κλπ. όπου όλο και εμφανίζονται νέα δεδομένα για τις γνωστικές δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Με βάση το "ψυχομετρικό προφίλ" μπορεί να γίνει κάποια αποκατάσταση μετά. Π.χ. αν το άτομο έχει δυσκολία στο να θυμάται νούμερα και λέξεις μπορεί να εκπαιδευτεί με έναν άλλο αισθητηριακό μέσο απομνημόνευσης (π.χ. εικόνες). Η αν διασπάται η προσοχή του ατόμου συνέχεια και δεν μπορεί να τελειώσει τίποτα από τους στόχους μπορεί με ένα εντατικό συμπεριφορικό τρόπο εκπαίδευσης να μάθει σταδιακά να συγκεντρώνεται όλο και πιο πολύ-καθώς και με διάφορα βοηθήματα. Φυσικά και κοιτάμε τον άνθρωπο σαν άνθρωπο. Επειδή ο εγκέφαλος του έχει πρόβλημα δεν πάει να πει ότι τον κοιτάμε σαν ένα πάκο τραυματισμένων νευρώνων :P

----------


## flowing through

δε διαφωνω σε αυτα που λες...εγω για κυταρα δ σου μιλησα απο μονος μου..σου απαντησα στα εξης ποστ..





> οχι μικρε
> ολα αυτα (μονο) ΔΕΝ ειναι ο ανθρωπος...
> πιο πολυ απ ολα αυτα, ο ανθρωπος ειναι η ψυχη του κι οταν μαθεις πεντε πραγματα για την ανθρωπινη ψυχη , τοτε θα μπορεις να μιλας για θεραπεια...
> προς το παρον δεν μπορεις ουτε να μιλας χωρις να βριζεις.. εχεις καιρο ακομα..





> να σου δωσω μια πολυ σοβαρη απαντηση για πρωτη και τελευταια φορα.
> αυτο που δεν εχεις καταλαβει μεχρι τωρα, και ευχομαι νατο καταλαβεις στο μελλον, ειναι οτι το αντικειμενο της νευροψυχολογιας δεν ειναι τα νευρα, αλλα ο ανθρωπος.
> οταν το καταλαβεις αυτο, θα βρεις και τις σωστες απαντησεις ;)
> ο πετραν το εχει καταλαβει πλεον


 την απαντηση του petran τη διαβασα, και συμφωνω στα περισσοτερα,αλλα συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι αν δεν δεχθει οικειοθελως 
να ακολουθησει ψυχοθεραπεια,δε θα εχει καποιοα ουσιαστικη καταληξη η δυζητηση...εγω οσα εγραψα,τα εγραψα υπο την προυποθεση
οτι διαγνωσθει τελικα με ocd και δεχθει να επισκευθει θεραπευτη..

----------


## Remedy

> Καλά τώρα θα πάμε σε μπούμε σε πολύ φιλοσοφικούς δρόμους. Βασικά το ένα δεν αποκλύει το άλλο...........
> Φυσικά και κοιτάμε τον άνθρωπο σαν άνθρωπο. Επειδή ο εγκέφαλος του έχει πρόβλημα δεν πάει να πει ότι τον κοιτάμε σαν ένα πάκο τραυματισμένων νευρώνων :P


αυτο ειναι ακριβως αυτο που λεω, χωρις να διαφωνω σε τπτ με τα υπολοιπα.
οπως και το πολυ απλο: οταν ενας ανθρωπος σου μιλαει για τις σχεσεις του και τα συναισθηματα του, δεν μπορεις να του απαντας για τους νευρωνες του....
οσο για το περι ερεθισματων και νευρωνων, το οτι γινονται καποιες χημικες αντιδρασεις με καποιο ερεθισμα, το "κλικ" που λες, συμβαινει για λογους ανεξιχνιαστους ακομα. δεν ξερεις τι θα κανει κλικ σε καποιον ανθρωπο κι αν θα του το κανει, οσο κι αν εχεις μελετησει τον οργανισμο του.
αρα, η γνωση η επιστημονικη ειναι ελλειπης . αυτο που ονομαζουμε "ψυχη" μπορει να ειναι βιοχημεια, αλλα αφου δεν μπορουμε να την ορισουμε ακομα και να την κατευθυνουμε, μενει μονο το συναισθημα για να την προσσεγγισουμε επι της ουσιας. το συναισθημα και η εμπειρια.
η γνωση η επιστημονικη επιτης βιοχημειας του νευρικου συστηματος, ειναι εμβρυακη

----------


## flowing through

> Καλά τώρα θα πάμε σε μπούμε σε πολύ φιλοσοφικούς δρόμους. Βασικά το ένα δεν αποκλύει το άλλο. Όλα δείχνουν ότι η ψυχή είναι η λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου. Αυτή την στiγμή πoυ γράφουμε ενεργοποιούνται εκατομμύρια νευρικά κύτταρα στον εγκέφαλο μας. Από την ανάγνωση αυτού του κειμένου μέχρι τα συναισθήματα που ένιωσες την στιγμή που τα διάβασες είναι επειδή κάποια νευρωνικά δίκτεια πειροδοτήθηκαν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο. Αύριο που θα θυμάσαι αυτήν την συζήτηση θα είναι επειδή κάποιες εκατομμύρια συνάψεις στον εγκέφαλο σου θα έχουν υπωστεί κάποιο είδος μόνιμης αλλαγής (αυτό θα είναι η "βιωματική σου μνήμη"). 
> 
> 
> Ο κάθε άνθρωπος όμως είναι μοναδικός. Ο χ θα ξινίσει με αυτά που γράφω ενώ του ψ θα του αρέσουν. Ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικές "διατάξεις" νευρώνων και βάση αυτών (από προηγούμενες εμπειρίες) θα ερμηνεύει και θα αισθάνετε με διαφορετικό τρόπο αυτό που γράφω. Υπο αυτήν την έννοια "η ψυχή" και ο "εγκέφαλος" ταυτίζονται. Η ψυχοθεραπεία-η οποιαδήποτε καλή συμβολή που θα κάνει το "κλικ" στον κάθε άνθρωπο- θα πιάσει επειδή θα αλλάξει το "νευρωνικό" του υπόστρωμα με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο. Δηλαδή η "ψυχή" και το "σώμα" δεν είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα αλλά όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος τα οποία δεν ακυρώνουν το ένα το άλλο αλλά ούτε "υποβιβάζουν" τον άνθρωπο σε κάτι λιγότερο από ότι είναι. 
> 
> 
> 
> Βέβαια η κλινική νευροψυχολογία είναι μια ειδικότητα της ψυχολογίας με συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Κυρίως έχει να κάνει με την ψυχομετρική αξιολόγηση των γνωστικών λειτουργιών-δηλαδή της προσοχής, αντίληψης, γλώσσας/λόγου, μνήμης, σκέψης, επιτελικών λειτουργιών (ο σχεδιασμός της συμπεριφοράς) αλλά και των συναισθημάτων και της προσωπικότητας- σε άτομα με νευρολογικές, φυσιατρικές η νευροχειρουργικές καταστάσεις (π.χ. κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση, εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο, ΣΚΠ, νευροεκφυλιστικά νοσήματα όπως alzheimer, parkinson κλπ.) η σε νευροαναπτυξιακά (μαθησιακές δυσκολίες, ΔΕΠ-Υ, αυτισμός κλπ.). Τώρα τελευταία ο τομέας "χώνεται" και σε πιο ψυχιατρικά/ψυχική υγεία όπως στις ψυχώσεις, διπολική ,μετατραυματικό άγχος κλπ. όπου όλο και εμφανίζονται νέα δεδομένα για τις γνωστικές δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Με βάση το "ψυχομετρικό προφίλ" μπορεί να γίνει κάποια αποκατάσταση μετά. Π.χ. αν το άτομο έχει δυσκολία στο να θυμάται νούμερα και λέξεις μπορεί να εκπαιδευτεί με έναν άλλο αισθητηριακό μέσο απομνημόνευσης (π.χ. εικόνες). Η αν διασπάται η προσοχή του ατόμου συνέχεια και δεν μπορεί να τελειώσει τίποτα από τους στόχους μπορεί με ένα εντατικό συμπεριφορικό τρόπο εκπαίδευσης να μάθει σταδιακά να συγκεντρώνεται όλο και πιο πολύ-καθώς και με διάφορα βοηθήματα. Φυσικά και κοιτάμε τον άνθρωπο σαν άνθρωπο. Επειδή ο εγκέφαλος του έχει πρόβλημα δεν πάει να πει ότι τον κοιτάμε σαν ένα πάκο τραυματισμένων νευρώνων :P


+1000..εγραψα μια περιληψη και παραπανω...
ως προς την τελευταια προταση που εγραψες συμφωνω ,γι αυτο αλλωστε υπαρχουν και οι συμπεριφορικες-γνωστικες προσεγγισεις...
αλλα τελευταια εχει αρχισει και υποτιμαται απο ανιδεους ο ρολος του κεντρικου νευρικου συστηματος που στην ουσια ειναι η βαση και μου 
τη δινει απισυευτα αυτο το πραμα...αν δεν ηταν η βαση προφανως και δε θα υπηρχαν ολα τα φαρμακα..

----------


## Remedy

> δε διαφωνω σε αυτα που λες...εγω για κυταρα δ σου μιλησα απο μονος μου..σου απαντησα στα εξης ποστ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> την απαντηση του petran τη διαβασα, και συμφωνω στα περισσοτερα,αλλα συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι αν δεν δεχθει οικειοθελως 
> να ακολουθησει ψυχοθεραπεια,δε θα εχει καποιοα ουσιαστικη καταληξη η δυζητηση...εγω οσα εγραψα,τα εγραψα υπο την προυποθεση
> οτι διαγνωσθει τελικα με ocd και δεχθει να επισκευθει θεραπευτη..


ναι, αλλα τοτε γιατι επιτεθηκες ετσι σε ολους οσους ειπαν οτι και ο πετραν στην ουσια (απλα ο πετραν τα ανεπτυξε καλυτερα) ?
τα ιδια πραγματα ειπαν ολοι. μονο εσυ χτυπιοσουν

----------


## flowing through

> αυτο ειναι ακριβως αυτο που λεω, χωρις να διαφωνω σε τπτ με τα υπολοιπα.
> οπως και το πολυ απλο: οταν ενας ανθρωπος σου μιλαει για τις σχεσεις του και τα συναισθηματα του, δεν μπορεις να του απαντας για τους νευρωνες του....
> οσο για το περι ερεθισματων και νευρωνων, το οτι γινονται καποιες χημικες αντιδρασεις με καποιο ερεθισμα, το "κλικ" που λες, συμβαινει για λογους ανεξιχνιαστους ακομα. δεν ξερεις τι θα κανει κλικ σε καποιον ανθρωπο κι αν θα του το κανει, οσο κι αν εχεις μελετησει τον οργανισμο του.
> αρα, η γνωση η επιστημονικη ειναι ελλειπης . αυτο που ονομαζουμε "ψυχη" μπορει να ειναι βιοχημεια, αλλα αφου δεν μπορουμε να την ορισουμε ακομα και να την κατευθυνουμε, μενει μονο το συναισθημα για να την προσσεγγισουμε επι της ουσιας. το συναισθημα και η εμπειρια.
> η γνωση η επιστημονικη ειναι εμβρυακη


παλι καλα που εχουμε και τη remedy να κρινει την επιστημη ως ελλιπης..οσο για αυτο που λες για ερεθισματα και νευρωνες ακομα δεν καταλαβες τιποτα,, στην πλειψηφια των περιπτωσεων (οσο μιλαμε για ψυχικες διαταραχες) οι χημικες αντιδρασεις ειναι το αιτιο και οχι το αποτελεσμα που θα πυροδοτησει καποιες συμπεριφορες..αυτο με το κλικ θεωρω οτι αναφερεσαι στο γονοτυπο και στο γεννετικο υποβαθρο που τον οριζει....το οτι συμβανει αυτο,δλδ οτι ο γονοτυπος καθιστα ιδιατερο καθε ανθρωπο σσε συγκεκριμενες συμπεριφορες ή παθησεις,δεν καιστα την επιστημη ελλιπης..αυτο ελειπε ,να ξεραμε απ την αρχη της γεννησης του ανθρωπου ολες τις συμπεριφορες και το τι προκειται να αναπτυξει..και επισης παλι το εχασες,,,ψυχη aka συναισθηματα-συμπεριφορες= γονοτυπος(νευροβιολογια γενικοτερα) +ερεθισματα...
και οχι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ εμβρυακη η επιστημη.... αυτο ειναι ακομα ενα εξωφρενικο συμπερασμα που εβγαλες λογω αμαθειας και αλλων πραγματων που δε θα επεκταθω..

----------


## Remedy

> παλι καλα που εχουμε και τη remedy να κρινει την επιστημη ως ελλιπης..οσο για αυτο που λες για ερεθισματα και νευρωνες ακομα δεν καταλαβες τιποτα,,
> στην πλειψηφια των περιπτωσεων (οσο μιλαμε για ψυχικες διαταραχες) οι χημικες αντιδρασεις ειναι το αιτιο και οχι το αποτελεσμα που θα πυροδοτησει καποιες
> συμπεριφορες..αυτο με το κλικ θεωρω οτι αναφερεσαι στο γονοτυπο και στο γεννετικο υποβαθρο που τον οριζει....το οτι συμβανει αυτο,δλδ οτι ο γονοτυπος
> καθιστα ιδιατερο καθε ανθρωπο σσε συγκεκριμενες συμπεριφορες ή παθησεις,δεν καιστα την επιστημη ελλιπης..αυτο ελειπε ,να ξεραμε απ την αρχη της γεννησης
> του ανθρωπου ολες τις συμπεριφορες και το τι προκειται να αναπτυξει..και επισης παλι το εχασες,,,ψυχη aka συναισθηματα-συμπεριφορες= γονοτυπος(νευροβιολογια γενικοτερα) +ερεθισματα...
> και οχι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ εμβρυακη η επιστημη.... αυτο ειναι ακομα ενα εξωφρενικο συμπερασμα που εβγαλες λογω αμαθεις και αλλων πραγματων που δε θα επεκταθω..


μικρε αν η επιστημη δεν ηταν ελλειπης, δεν θα υπηρχαν αθεραπευτες ασθενειες για να στο πω με απλα λογια, γιατι απο φιλοσοφικες συζητησεις και αιτιολογησεις ,δεν νοιωθεις.

----------


## flowing through

> μικρε αν η επιστημη δεν ηταν ελλειπης, δεν θα υπηρχαν αθεραπευτες ασθενειες για να στο πω με απλα λογια, γιατι απο φιλοσοφικες συζητησεις και αιτιολογησεις ,δεν νοιωθεις.


 
αυτο περι φιλοσοφικων συζητησεων ,ειναι κλασικη αστακα οποιουδηποτε δεν εχει ιδεα σε καποιο τομεα,και προτιμα να κατευθυνει τη συζητηση σε φιλοσοφικα μονοπατια...
πιστεψε με εσυ,δενν εχεις ιδεα για το που βρισκεται η επιστημη,αν δεν ηταν εδω που ειναι και ολοι ηταν σαν εσενα τοτε ο σχιζοφρενης θα ηταν ακομα δαιμονισμενος και ο ψυχαναγκαστικος θα ταν ενα προιον παλης του ΕΓΩ με το υπερεγω και επιστροφης του στο πρωκτικο σταδιο,λοοολ...μια χαρα ειναι η επιστημη,πριν 50 χρονια ουτε στα πιο
τρελα μας ονειρα δεν υπηρχε η σημερινη πραγματικοτητα...παψε να ασχολεισαι με θεματα που εισαι μακρινα νηχτωμενη remedy(μεγαλη????,λολ αν εισαι μεγαλυτερη απο μενα και λες τετοια πραματα ακομα,μαλλον κατι δεν αναπτυχθηκε σωστα εκει πανω,ε?)..

----------


## Remedy

> αυτο περι φιλοσοφικων συζητησεων ,ειναι κλασικη αστακα οποιουδηποτε δεν εχει ιδεα σε καποιο τομεα,και προτιμα να κατευθυνει τη συζητηση σε φιλοσοφικα μονοπατια...
> πιστεψε με εσυ,δενν εχεις ιδεα για το που βρισκεται η επιστημη,αν δεν ηταν εδω που ειναι και ολοι ηταν σαν εσενα τοτε ο σχιζοφρενης θα ηταν ακομα δαιμονισμενος και ο ψυχαναγκαστικος θα ταν ενα προιον παλης του ΕΓΩ με το υπερεγω και επιστροφης του στο πρωκτικο σταδιο,λοοολ...μια χαρα ειναι η επιστημη,πριν 50 χρονια ουτε στα πιο
> τρελα μας ονειρα δεν υπηρχε η σημερινη πραγματικοτητα...παψε να ασχολεισαι με θεματα που εισαι μακρινα νηχτωμενη remedy(μεγαλη????,λολ αν εισαι μεγαλυτερη απο μενα και λες τετοια πραματα ακομα,μαλλον κατι δεν αναπτυχθηκε σωστα εκει πανω,ε?)..


μιλας σαν οπαδος, οχι σαν επιστημονας.
και σαν 8χρονο επισης γιατι ελλείψει γνωσεων και επιχειρηματων, δεν σταματας να βριζεις.
και δεν καταλαβαινεις και τι διαβαζεις
οι επιστημονες ξερουν και τα επιτευγματα και τις ελλειψεις της επιστημης
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και ειναι σε καλυτερο επιπεδο απο 50 χρονια πριν!!!
αλλα δεν εχει λυσει τα προβληματα, ουτε εχει θεραπευσει τις ασθενειες,ουτε εχει μαθει ολους τους μηχανισμους.
ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ. ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΛΕΙΠΗΣ, ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΗ.
βγες απο τον φανατισμο σου και μαθε να καταλαβαινεις τι λεει ο αλλος.
κι αν νομιζεις οτι η φιλοσοφια δεν εχει σχεση με την επιστημη, εισαι ακομα πολυ πισω στις σπουδες σου.

----------


## flowing through

απο τα ποστ σου και τα ποστ μου αυτο καταλβες? προφανως βρισκεσαι σε συγχυση,too much cortisole
and catecholamines i guess....δεν εχεις ιδεα για τι μιλας,ο συνειρμος και ο λογος σου ειναι ασυνδετος,απαντας
ακυρα πραματα και γω δε μπορω να ασχολουμαι με ατομα ''λιγα'' για την ανθρωποτητα σαν εσενα..δεν ειμαι φανατικος,σου ειπα καποια δεδομενα,
εσυ αδυνατεις να κατανοησεις αυτα τα δεδομενα....η φιλοσοφια οπως την εννοεις εσυ δεν εχει ΚΑΜΙΑ δουλεια στη συζητηση...η αναλυση της συμπεριφορας σε γνωστικο και συμπεριφορικο υποβαθρο παλι εχει..αλλα μεχρι εκει..αφου δεν κατανοεις τι λεμε και σιγουρα θα γελανε μαζι ζου οι υπολοιποι,μη το συνεχιζεις...ειπαμε θα παχυνεις,αστο:D..

----------


## Remedy

> απο τα ποστ σου και τα ποστ μου αυτο καταλβες? προφανως βρισκεσαι σε συγχυση,too much cortisole
> and catecholamines i guess....δεν εχεις ιδεα για τι μιλας,ο συνειρμος και ο λογος σου ειναι ασυνδετος,απαντας
> ακυρα πραματα και γω δε μπορω να ασχολουμαι με ατομα ''λιγα'' για την ανθρωποτητα σαν εσενα..δεν ειμαι φανατικος,σου ειπα καποια δεδομενα,
> εσυ αδυνατεις να κατανοησεις αυτα τα δεδομενα....η φιλοσοφια οπως την εννοεις εσυ δεν εχει ΚΑΜΙΑ δουλεια στη συζητηση...η αναλυση της συμπεριφορας σε γνωστικο και συμπεριφορικο υποβαθρο παλι εχει..αλλα μεχρι εκει..αφου δεν κατανοεις τι λεμε και σιγουρα θα γελανε μαζι ζου οι υπολοιποι,μη το συνεχιζεις...ειπαμε θα παχυνεις,αστο:D..


εγω δεν βρισκομαι σε καμια συγχιση.
εσυ δεν εχεις καταλαβει απο την αρχη αυτου του ποστ το αντικειμενο της συζητησης κι εβρισες κι ολους οσους το καταλαβαν,γιατι τους ζηλευεις.
καλα που εμφανιστηκε κι ο πετραν για να διαπιστωσεις τελικα οτι συμφωνεις μαζι μας, μιας και ειπε τα ιδια με ολους τους προλαλησαντες.
δεν μας ειπες ακομα γιατι μας εβρισες ομως....

----------


## flowing through

> εσυ δεν εχεις καταλαβει απο την αρχη αυτου του ποστ το αντικειμενο της συζητησης κι εβρισες κι ολους οσους το καταλαβαν,γιατι τους ζηλευεις.


χαχα.εξηγησε μου σε παρακαλω το παραπανω απλα και κατανοητα να μπω λιγο στην Α-λογικη σου..
καταλαβα και εξηγησα μια χαρα τι εννοουσα και σε ποιες περιπτωσεις αναφερονταν οι συμβουλες μου..
οταν λες σας εβρισα τι εννοεις? επειδη αμισβητησα(oh lord) το πολυ ''φυσιολογικο'' δικαιωμα του να 
μη δινει συμβουλες θεραπυετικες κλπ καποιος που εχει τοση σχεση με το αντικειμενο οσο ο εχει ο μπακαλη
ς της γειτονιας με την κβαντικη μηχανικη?
σωπα βρε remedy,αμφισβητησα αυτο το κατοχυρωμενο δικεωμα σου? 
δε καταλαβαινω που ειναι παραλογο αυτο το πραμα?και δε πας ειπες ακομα τι επαγγελεσαι και εχεις αυτο το θρασος
να μιλας και να αμφισβητεις με τοση μεγαλη ανεση?

----------


## Remedy

> χαχα.εξηγησε μου σε παρακαλω το παραπανω απλα και κατανοητα να μπω λιγο στην Α-λογικη σου..
> καταλαβα και εξηγησα μια χαρα τι εννοουσα και σε ποιες περιπτωσεις αναφερονταν οι συμβουλες μου..
> οταν λες σας εβρισα τι εννοεις? επειδη αμισβητησα(oh lord) το πολυ ''φυσιολογικο'' δικαιωμα του να 
> μη δινει συμβουλες θεραπυετικες κλπ καποιος που εχει τοση σχεση με το αντικειμενο οσο ο εχει ο μπακαλη
> ς της γειτονιας με την κβαντικη μηχανικη?
> σωπα βρε remedy,αμφισβητησα αυτο το κατοχυρωμενο δικεωμα σου? 
> δε καταλαβαινω που ειναι παραλογο αυτο το πραμα?και δε πας ειπες ακομα τι επαγγελεσαι και εχεις αυτο το θρασος
> να μιλας και να αμφισβητεις με τοση μεγαλη ανεση?


μα ουτε κι εσυ εχεις σχεση με το αντικειμενο!
το οτι σπουδαζεις νευροψυχολογια, δεν σε κανει ουτε ψυχολογο και πολυ περισσοτερο δεν σε κανει θεραπευτη.
οποτε δεν μπορεις να μιλας για ασχετους γιατι εισαι εξισου ασχετος, αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως εδω ειναι φορουμ ασχετων!
αρα εισαι στο σωστο μερος.επομενως δεν μπορεις να σχολιαζεις την ασχετοσυνη των αλλων. μπορεις να σχολιαζεις τις αποψεις . οι αποψεις μας ηταν σωστες, απλα λογω αγνοιας δεν ησουν σε θεση να το καταλαβεις.
το λαθος σου ηταν ο αγενης και επιθετικος σου τονος, οπως και το οτι η κριτικη σου προς τις συμβουλες μας ηταν απολυτα λανθασμενη.
σε παραπεμπω στο ποστ του πετραν που του ειπε τα ιδια με μας.
ακομα, εβρισες κανονικοτατα (εχουν γινει αναφορες φυσικα)

----------


## flowing through

> μα ουτε κι εσυ εχεις σχεση με το αντικειμενο!
> το οτι σπουδαζεις νευροψυχολογια, δεν σε κανει ουτε ψυχολογο και πολυ περισσοτερο δεν σε κανει θεραπευτη.
> οποτε δεν μπορεις να μιλας για ασχετους γιατι εισαι εξισου ασχετος, αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως εδω ειναι φορουμ ασχετων!
> αρα εισαι στο σωστο μερος.επομενως δεν μπορεις να σχολιαζεις την ασχετοσυνη των αλλων. μπορεις να σχολιαζεις τις αποψεις . οι αποψεις μας ηταν σωστες, απλα λογω αγνοιας δεν ησουν σε θεση να το καταλαβεις.
> το λαθος σου ηταν ο αγενης και επιθετικος σου τονος, οπως και το οτι η κριτικη σου προς τις συμβουλες μας ηταν απολυτα λανθασμενη.
> σε παραπεμπω στο ποστ του πετραν που του ειπε τα ιδια με μας.
> ακομα εβρισες κανονικοτατα (εχουν γινει αναφορες φυσικα)


το αν ειμαι ασχετος ασε να το κρινει ο βαθμος του πτυχιου,οπως και το γεγονος οτι ασχολουμαι με ερευνα καθημερινα γιατι doctorate=research...
αν επισης σου πω οτι στο μελλον θα εχω δημοσιευση ,προφανως αυτο δε σου λεει κατι γτ ειπαμε εισαι ο ορισμος του ασχετου ατομου στο χωρο της επιστημης,οποτε σου επιτρεπω να ζησεις στο δικο σου μεσαιωνα..συνεχιζεις να λες οτι δεν εχω σχεση με το αντικειμενο και να εκτιθεσαι αλλα αν θες μπορω να σε βρω κατιδειαν(ανατριχιασα..) και να σου δειξω ποιος εχει χαρτια ή οχι...πραγματικα με κουρασες γτ καταληγουμε στα ιδια ως χαμηλο νοητικα-γνωστικα ατομο που εισαι..εχω καθημερινα επαφη με κανονικους επιστημονες και να μου λειπουν οι σουρρεαλιστικοι διαλογοι με την επιτομη της κακομοιρας του νετ..

τελος αυτο που ειπες για τις αναφορες πραγματικα με τρομαξε..τοσο πολυ που ετοιμαζομαι να φαω μια παστα για να το ξεπερασω!
24/7 στο νετ και δη εδω μεσα δε κανουν καθλου καλο,get a life πραγματικα..να σιυ ξανααναφρω επισης οτι που εφυγαν 10 ml ιδρωτα μολις τωρα απ την απειλη με τις αναφορες..

----------


## Remedy

> το αν ειμαι ασχετος ασε να το κρινει ο βαθμος του πτυχιου,οπως και το γεγονος οτι ασχολουμαι με ερευνα καθημερινα γιατι doctorate=research...
> αν επισης σου πω οτι στο μελλον θα εχω δημοσιευση ,προφανως αυτο δε σου λεει κατι γτ ειπαμε εισαι ο ορισμος του ασχετου ατομου στο χωρο της επιστημης,οποτε σου επιτρεπω να ζησεις στο δικο σου μεσαιωνα..συνεχιζεις να λες οτι δεν εχω σχεση με το αντικειμενο και να εκτιθεσαι αλλα αν θες μπορω να σε βρω κατιδειαν(ανατριχιασα..) και να σου δειξω ποιος εχει χαρτια ή οχι...πραγματικα με κουρασες γτ καταληγουμε στα ιδια ως χαμηλο νοητικα-γνωστικα 
> ατομο που εισαι..εχω καθημερινα επαφη με κανονικους επιστημονες και να μου λειπουν οι σουρρεαλιστικοι διαλογοι με την επιτομη της κακομοιρας του νετ..
> 
> τελος αυτο που ειπες για τις αναφορες πραγματικα με τρομαξε..τοσο πολυ που ετοιμαζομαι να φαω μια παστα για να το ξεπερασω!
> 24/7 στο νετ και δη εδω μεσα δε κανουν καθλου καλο,get a life πραγματικα..να σιυ ξανααναφρω επισης οτι που εφυγαν 10 ml ιδρωτα μολις τωρα απ την απειλη με τις αναφορες..


οι αναφορες δεν ειναι απειλη, ειναι γεγονος.
το αν κανεις καποτε οποιαδηποτε δημοσιευση δεν ειναι αποδειξη γνωσης.
αποδειξη γνωσης ειναι η κατανοηση μιας απλης ανθρωπινης καταστασης σαν αυτη που συζητησαμε κι εκει εδειξες οτι δεν αντιλαμβανεσαι το θεμα, προσβαλες ειδικους της ψυχικης υγειας, προσβαλες μελη που ειπαν καποιες αποψεις και μετα με εβρισες κιολας για να μου αποδειξεις οτι εισαι επιστημονας:)
εχμ, ναι...


τι ζωη προτεινεις να αποκτησω?σαν την δικη σου? ξημερωσε μικρεεεεεεε
αντε στο κρεβατι σου να ονειρευτεις την ζωη που δεν εζησες και σημερα...

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> 
> Όσον αφορά το πρώτο θέμα, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι για εσάς πρέπει να είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Δεν είναι τόσο απλό να δώσουμε συμβουλές και αυτές να "πιάσουν" κάτι γιατί οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις μέσα στις οικογένεις είναι πολύπλοκες και έχουν διάφορα μοτίβα και δυναμικές. Δεν υπάρχουν δηλαδή κάποιες «στάνταρ» συμπεριφορές που μπορείτε να εφαρμόσετε άμεσα και να δείτε άμεσα κάποιες επιθυμητές αλλαγές (δυστυχώς) γιατί απλά κάθε περίπτωση είναι μοναδική και πολλές φορές παίρνει μήνες δουλειά με έναν ειδικό από κοντά για να αναγωριστούν και να αλλάξουν κάποιες δυλειτουργικές συμπεριφορές μέσα στην οικογένεια. Επίσης από τα γραφόμενα σας-και χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διάγνωση- δεν φαίνεται αν είναι μόνο θέμα ιδεοψυχαναγκασμών αλλά μια πιο σύνθετη περίπτωση. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι-όπως είπαν και προηγούμενοι- ότι δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πίεση από την πλευρά σας. Tο παιδί μπορεί απλά να μην έχει την δυνατότητα να ανταπεξέλθει σε κάποια πράγματα. Δεν είναι δηλαδή θέμα «τεμπελιάς» η «νεύρων» η «παλιοχαρακτήρα» η οτιδήποτε αλλά ο τρόπος που ο γιος σας αντιδράει σε μια πολύ δύσκολη γι αυτόν κατάσταση. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνετε εσείς είναι να δεχτείτε την ιδιαιτερότητα του και να προσπαθήσετε να τον οδηγήσετε σε δρόμους που θα τον κάνουν να αισθάνεται αυτός καλά, χωρίς αυστηρές υποδείξεις, πρέπει και κανόνες (που μόνο θα χειροτερεύουν το άγχος και την λειτουργικότητα του). Είναι κοινή λογική ότι καυγάδες και έντονη έκφραση συναισθημάτων μέσα στο σπίτι θα αυξάνουν το στρες και θα χειροτερεύουν την κατάσταση του παιδιού. Δηλαδή οποιαδήποτε αγανάκτηση θα έχει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Όσον αφορά την θεραπεία και εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσο ουσιαστική διαφορά θα έκανε οποιαδήποτε ψυχο-θεραπειά. Ίσως μια γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική μέθοδος να μπορούσε να βελτιώσει κάποια πράγματα γι αυτόν, για το πώς αντιλαμβάνεται και ερμηνεύει τις αγχωτικές του ιδέες. Αυτή η μέθοδος δεν έχει να κάνει απαραίτητα με συζητήσεις επι συζητήσεων για τα προσωπικά του και το παρελθόν του, αλλά επικεντρώνεται και στις ίδιες τις ιδέες που τον ταλαιπωρούν και για το πώς μπορεί να τις αποδυναμώσει. Είναι μια μέθοδος δηλαδή που επικεντρώνεται κατευθείαν στην αλλαγή παρά στο παρελθόν. Αν δεν θέλει όμως πρέπει να σεβαστείτε την απόφαση του. Μάλλον θα ήταν επίσης σημαντικό να απευθυνθείτε για συμβουλές και εσείς με την γυναίκα σας σε κάποιον ψυχοθεραπευτή μάλλον συστημικής θεραπευτικής κατεύθυνσης (όπου δίνει το βάρος σε ενδο-οικογενειακές δυναμικές) ώστε να φύγει κάποιο από το βάρος και από εσάς και να μπορέσετε να ανταπεξέλθετε καλύτερα στο σπίτι. Σιγουρευτείτε ότι ο γιος σας λαμβάνει την καλύτερη δυνατή φαρμακευτική υποστήριξη και αν μπορείτε μην διστάσετε να απευθυνθείτε και σε άλλον γιατρό για μια ακόμη γνώμη.


το κακο ειναι οτι ρημαξαμε το θεμα του ανθρωπου.
ανασυρω την απαντηση του πετραν , που συνοψιζει και αναλυει με τον καλυτερο τροπο αυτα που ειπαμε οι περισσοτεροι.

----------


## flowing through

Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Remedy

> Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


αν εδινα τα στοιχεια μου σε οποιον κακομοιρη μου τα ζητουσε στο νετ, θα ημουν ακριβως οπως με περιγραφεις:))))))))))

----------


## flowing through

> αν εδινα τα στοιχεια μου σε οποιον κακομοιρη μου τα ζητουσε στο νετ, θα ημουν ακριβως οπως με περιγραφεις:))))))))))


για να τα δωσεις πρεπει να τα χεις..αντε γεια τωρα πολυ ασχοληθηκα με την ασημαντοτητα σου κοριτσακι!

----------


## soft

> το αν ειμαι ασχετος ασε να το κρινει ο βαθμος του πτυχιου,οπως και το γεγονος οτι ασχολουμαι με ερευνα καθημερινα γιατι doctorate=research...
> ..


flowing through
πραγματικα δεν ξερω ,αν μπηκες εδω για καποια υποστηρηξη, η αν μπηκες να μιλησεις για τις σπουδες σου Προσωπικα σαν απλο μελος ,παρε τα πτυχια σου και τις ερευνες σου και αμε στο καλο .. και οταν με το καλο γινεις μεγαλος και τρανος και αποκτησεις και λιγο συναισθημα ξαναερχεσαι .. Αυτο που ειδα εδω ομως απο σενα ηταν απλα επιθεση ευθεις εξ αρχης .. σε ολα τα μελη Και ναι προσβαλες απο την αρχη λες και εισαι ο παντογνωστης .Για το μονο λογο που δεν μπηκες σ αυτο ειναι η υποστηριξη στο θεμα ! για προσωπικους ισως αλλα ,δεν ενδιαφερουν

----------


## PETRAN

Καλά ε τρελό σπαμ. Θα τα παιξε ο άνθρωπος λολ. Flowing Through πρέπει να γνωρίσεις τον Antonios χαχα. Ακραίος συμπεριφoριστής και πολύ authoritative. Anyway, η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήσουν λίγο επιθετικός φίλε. Φορουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης είναι και όχι φορουμ επιστημονικής ψυχολογίας. Ο καθένας θα λέει την άποψή του. Και εγώ παλιά που ήμουν φοιτητής με το που έβλεπα κάποια ποστ έβγαιναν τα ξερολιστικα αντανακλαστικά και άρχιζα να κριτικάρω. Το κλειδί είναι να προσπαθήσεις να αποκτήσεις ανοχή σε αυτό και να κατανοήσεις ότι στην τελική ο κάθε άνθρωπος θα έχει την δική του άποψη ανεξαρτήτως τι λέει η επιστήμη γι αυτό. Ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του "καθημερινά" επιστημονικά μοντέλα και υποθέσεις για τον κόσμο, τους ανθρώπους και πως λειτουργούν και θα δώσει μια συμβουλή σύμφωνα με αυτά. Όλοι είμαστε "λαικοί" ψυχολόγοι, φυσικοί, βιολόγοι, οικονομολόγοι, αρχαιολόγοι, ιατροί κλπ. και θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα "λαικά" επιστημονικά μοντέλα μας για να εξηγήσουμε κάτι και ας μην είναι σωστά. Σκέψου πιο παλιά που θεωρούσαν ότι ο ήλιος περιστρέφεται γύρω από την γη κλπ. Ακόμα και τώρα κάποια πράγματα πολύ βασικά που θεωρούμε δεδομένα (π.χ. για την κίνηση των σωμάτων) αποδεικνύονται λάθος σύμφωνα με την Νευτώνια φυσική. Πόσο μάλλον σε πιο «πολυπαραγοντικές» επιστήμες όπως την ψυχολογία, την βιολογία, την κοινωνιολογία κλπ. που τα πράγματα είναι πολύπλοκα και ρευστά σε πολλούς τομείς (δεν λέω ότι δεν έχουν γίνει ανακαλύψεις, έχουν γίνει και μάλιστα πολύ σημαντικές. Απλά μερικά θέματα δεν είναι τόσο στανταρ ακόμα) Έτσι λειτουργούν οι άνθρωποι. Αν εσύ στον τομέα αυτόν ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω μπορείς να το μοιραστείς με καλό τρόπο. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν είδα την ρέμεντυ να λέει κάτι λάθος αλλά οκ (ίσως να σου την «έδωσε» που συμβούλεψε με μεγάλη αυτοπεποίθηση και ισχύ για την άποψη της αλλά αυτό είναι το στιλ της ρεμ. Κατ εμέ είναι από τα άτομα με πολύ εύστοχες απόψεις και ορθολογισμό )

----------


## flowing through

> flowing through
> πραγματικα δεν ξερω ,αν μπηκες εδω για καποια υποστηρηξη, η αν μπηκες να μιλησεις για τις σπουδες σου Προσωπικα σαν απλο μελος ,παρε τα πτυχια σου και τις ερευνες σου και αμε στο καλο ..


και ποιος ακριβως εισαι συ που θα μου δωσεις και αυτη την παραινεση? αν δε δεχομουν επιθεση απ'το πανω μελος ,προφανως και δε θα συνεχιζα τιποτα..οποτε τις υποδειξεις ,αλλου
δε θελει δικηγορο η ρεμεντι για να υπερασπιστε τη βλακεια της,μπορει να το κανει και μονη της αυτο..

----------


## Remedy

> ... Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν είδα την ρέμεντυ να λέει κάτι λάθος αλλά οκ (ίσως να σου την «έδωσε» που συμβούλεψε με μεγάλη αυτοπεποίθηση και ισχύ για την άποψη της αλλά αυτό είναι το στιλ της ρεμ. Κατ εμέ είναι από τα άτομα με πολύ εύστοχες απόψεις και ορθολογισμό )


πετραν δεν επιτεθηκε μονο σε μενα. τα ιδια ειπε στην παπρικα που επισης μιλησε σωστα κι ειναι και του χωρου, τα ιδια εκανε και σε αλλα θεματα περι θρησκειας, ασχετως των αποψεων του.
κι αυτο δειχνει οτι δεν τον ενοιαζε η αντιπαραθεση, αλλα η επιθεση.

----------


## soft

> και ποιος ακριβως εισαι συ που θα μου δωσεις και αυτη την παραινεση? αν δε δεχομουν επιθεση απ'το πανω μελος ,προφανως και δε θα συνεχιζα τιποτα..οποτε τις υποδειξεις ,αλλου
> δε θελει δικηγορο η ρεμεντι για να υπερασπιστε τη βλακεια της,μπορει να το κανει και μονη της αυτο..


ειμαι ενα απλο μελος Και δεν δεχτηκες επιθεση εκανες επιθεση απο την αρχη σε ολους κανε μια αναδρομη ( ποσο ευκολα ξεχναμε αυτα που λεμε ) ευτυχως ειναι καια σε γραπτο λογο 
Και μονο δικηγορος δεν ειμαι κανενος ,Αλλα δυστυχως την βλακεια την βλεπω !!

----------


## flowing through

> . Κατ εμέ είναι από τα άτομα με πολύ εύστοχες απόψεις και ορθολογισμό )


ΠΕΤΡΑΝ μονο ορθολογιστικο δεν ειναι το ''υπαρχει και ψυχη εκτος απ'τα κυταρα''..λολ αυτος ο δυισμος εχει εγκαταληφθει και δε νομιζω να υπαχει αμφιβολια επ'αυτου...το ατομο εξεφερε αποψεις και εριστικες προσβολες προς το προσωπο μου και τιποτα ορθολογικο(ισως να μη μπορει δεν εχει το υποβαθρο γι αυτο το πραμα)...φιλε οι πλειοψηφια των μηχανισμων συμπεριφορας ειναι γεγονος οτι εχει ανακαλυφθει(ειδικα κατι γνωστικες ικανοτητες κλπ..) αυτο που ειναι καπως ακομα σε ελλειψη ειναι οι παραγοντες και τα στοιχεια που επιβαλλουν τη γεννετικη προδιαθεση για μια εκφανση(ειτε λεγεται συμπεριφορα,ειτε ασθενεια) αυτα που λεμε δλδ patterns στους ανθρωπου που εμφανιζουν μια ορισμενη συμπεριφορα σε γεννετικο επιπεδο....γιατι οι βιολογικες προελευσεις και τα νευροβιολογικα μοντελα ειτε συμπεριφορικα(ειδικα στην περιπτωση της ιψδ,ο συμπεριφοριεμος εχει προσφερει θαυμασια πραματα) εχουν τρομακτικη εξελιξη,και εξηγουν(δε θα πω επαρκως) αλλα αρκετα καλα γιατι συμβειναι αυτο ή το αλλο..προφανως και δεν εχουν βρεθει τα παντα ,αλλα ειναι σε μια γραμμικη ανοδο η επιστημη ως προς την προσφορα της..

τωρα δε ξερω γτ φανηκα τοσο επιθετικος,σιγουρα δεν ηταν η προθεση μου αυτη,προθεση μου ηταν να τονισω την αποψη μου περι το απο ποιον πρεπει να ακουγονται συμβπουλες και
απο ποιον οχι(απο θεμα ειδικευσης ή οχι στον τομεα)..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> και μπαν να με κανουν θα μπενω απο αλλα accounts, να σου υπενθυμιζω τη νοητικη σου υστερηση..


...πω πω φίλε!
Πρέπει να χεις μεγάλο καημό με τη ρεμ....Ένα ποστ έκανε και την πλάκωσες στο βρίσιμο....Χμ....Είναι και δύσκολη η ώρα για να σκεφτώ τι ζόρι τράβαγες με άλλο νικ και έκανες τέτοια επίθεση. Κάτι μου ρχεται αλλά θα κολαστώ πρωί-πρωί και δεν θέλω....:ρ

----------


## Θεοφανία

πι ες: το μπαίνω γράφεται με αι...(λέω μηπως σου χρειαστεί στο διδακτορικό της ....γραμματικής)

----------


## flowing through

> πι ες: το μπαίνω γράφεται με αι...(λέω μηπως σου χρειαστεί στο διδακτορικό της ....γραμματικής)


γεια σου ρε μοντελ εσυ,που μετα απο μια ραψωδια απο ποστ η ουσιαστικη σου επισημανση σ αυτο το θεμα ειναι ενα ορθογραφικο λαθος
που εκανα μετα απο καμια 20αρια χιλιαδες λεξεις,λοολ..και οχι δεν εχω αλλο account mr sherlock..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> γεια σου ρε μοντελ εσυ,που μετα απο μια ραψωδια απο ποστ η ουσιαστικη σου επισημανση σ αυτο το θεμα ειναι ενα ορθογραφικο λαθος
> που εκανα μετα απο καμια 20αρια χιλιαδες λεξεις,λοολ..και οχι δεν εχω αλλο account mr sherlock..


...μακάρι να έκανες ένα στις 20 χιλ, έκανες πολλά παραπάνω, αμα έχω όρεξη αύριο μπορώ να στα παραθέσω ένα-ένα, νο προμπλεμ.
Όσο για το αν έχεις άλλο ακαουντ τζενιφερ, σόρι αλλά δεν πείθεις. Δεν είδα πουθενά τη ρεμ να σε βρίζει εν αντιθέσει με σένα που μια απλή διαφωνία, (που στην ουσία επινόησες), έγινε για σένα ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου προκειμένου να βγάλεις τη χολή σου...

----------


## flowing through

> ...μακάρι να έκανες ένα στις 20 χιλ, έκανες πολλά παραπάνω, αμα έχω όρεξη αύριο μπορώ να στα παραθέσω ένα-ένα, νο προμπλεμ.
> Όσο για το αν έχεις άλλο ακαουντ τζενιφερ, σόρι αλλά δεν πείθεις. Δεν είδα πουθενά τη ρεμ να σε βρίζει εν αντιθέσει με σένα που μια απλή διαφωνία, (που στην ουσία επινόησες), έγινε για σένα ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου προκειμένου να βγάλεις τη χολή σου...


τζενιφερ??μαλιστα,ειμαι ερμαφροδιτος ή τραβεστι? τωρα αν γνωριζεστε προσωπικα με τη ρεμεντι οκ δε τρεχει και τιποτα,απλα δεν εισαι αντικειμενικη..
δε θα τσακωθω και μαζι σου τωρα,απαντησα σε υβριστικα σχολια πολυ απλα..αν θες μη το συνεχιζεις..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> τζενιφερ??μαλιστα,ειμαι ερμαφροδιτος ή τραβεστι? τωρα αν γνωριζεστε προσωπικα με τη ρεμεντι οκ δε τρεχει και τιποτα,απλα δεν εισαι αντικειμενικη..
> δε θα τσακωθω και μαζι σου τωρα,απαντησα σε υβριστικα σχολια πολυ απλα..αν θες μη το συνεχιζεις..


..Κοίτα...δεν ξέρω τι θέμα έχεις, αλήθεια.
Αύριο που θα είναι πιο καθαρό το μυαλό σου, κάτσε και διάβασε το τοπικ από την αρχή και κάνε έναν κόπο να μας πεις που σου επιτέθηκαν οι ρεμ/παπρικα/σοφτ, που σε προσέβαλαν επί προσωπικού όπως κάνεις εσύ επί έξι σελίδες τώρα, και μετά πες μου αν όλα αυτά τα γράφω επειδή ξέρω κάποιον προσωπικά.

----------


## PETRAN

> ΠΕΤΡΑΝ μονο ορθολογιστικο δεν ειναι το ''υπαρχει και ψυχη εκτος απ'τα κυταρα''..λολ αυτος ο δυισμος εχει εγκαταληφθει και δε νομιζω να υπαχει αμφιβολια επ'αυτου...το ατομο εξεφερε αποψεις και εριστικες προσβολες προς το προσωπο μου και τιποτα ορθολογικο(ισως να μη μπορει δεν εχει το υποβαθρο γι αυτο το πραμα)...φιλε οι πλειοψηφια των μηχανισμων συμπεριφορας ειναι γεγονος οτι εχει ανακαλυφθει(ειδικα κατι γνωστικες ικανοτητες κλπ..) αυτο που ειναι καπως ακομα σε ελλειψη ειναι οι παραγοντες και τα στοιχεια που επιβαλλουν τη γεννετικη προδιαθεση για μια εκφανση(ειτε λεγεται συμπεριφορα,ειτε ασθενεια) αυτα που λεμε δλδ patterns στους ανθρωπου που εμφανιζουν μια ορισμενη συμπεριφορα σε γεννετικο επιπεδο....γιατι οι βιολογικες προελευσεις και τα νευροβιολογικα μοντελα ειτε συμπεριφορικα(ειδικα στην περιπτωση της ιψδ,ο συμπεριφοριεμος εχει προσφερει θαυμασια πραματα) εχουν τρομακτικη εξελιξη,και εξηγουν(δε θα πω επαρκως) αλλα αρκετα καλα γιατι συμβειναι αυτο ή το αλλο..προφανως και δεν εχουν βρεθει τα παντα ,αλλα ειναι σε μια γραμμικη ανοδο η επιστημη ως προς την προσφορα της..
> 
> τωρα δε ξερω γτ φανηκα τοσο επιθετικος,σιγουρα δεν ηταν η προθεση μου αυτη,προθεση μου ηταν να τονισω την αποψη μου περι το απο ποιον πρεπει να ακουγονται συμβπουλες και
> απο ποιον οχι(απο θεμα ειδικευσης ή οχι στον τομεα)..




Δεν είπε "υπάρχει ψυχή εκτός από τα κύτταρα" είπε ότι ο "άνθρωπος είναι η ψυχή του" (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Αυτό σηκώνει πολύ ερμηνεία και δεν είναι κατά βάση λάθος :p Π.χ. έχω έναν φίλο που όταν τον φτύνουν (στην κυριολεξία!) πραγματικά βγαίνει εκτός εαυτού και κάνει πράγματα που δεν θα έκανε (επιθετικά). Όταν τον ρώτησα μου είπε ότι μάλλον κάτι είχε γίνει όταν ήταν μικρός. Ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι ήταν ένας μπούλης που τον έφτυνε στο σχολείο και αυτό τον ευαισθητοποίησε πάρα πολύ σε αυτές τις καταστάσεις. Πες ότι τώρα βγαίνουμε έξω τρία άτομα και ο φίλος μου αρχίζει και λογοδοτεί έντονα με τον τρίτο της παρέας και γίνεται το κακό...ο τρίτος της παρέας τον φτύνει και ο φίλος μου βγαίνει εκτός εαυτού και αρχίζει να προκαλεί απίστευτη βία στον τρίτο-πραγματικά σε υπάνθρωπα-βαρβαρικά πλαίσια, ουρλιάζοντας και χτυπώντας, τόσο που θα χρειαζόταν τρία άτομα για να τον χωρίσουμε. 


Τι προκάλεσε αυτό το ξέσπασμα επιθετικότητας? Μερικά εκατομμύρια κανάλια καλίου-νατρίου στους νευρώνες του που μέσω της σεροτονίνης η της ντοπαμίνης ενεργοποίησαν μερικούς εκατομμύρια άλλους νευρώνες και τέλους τις μυϊκές ίνες και φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε? Η τα γεγονότα του βιώματος που τον έφτυνε ο υποθετικός μπούλης που ήταν αποθηκευμένα σε αυτούς τους νευρώνες (πιθανότατα του μεταιχμιακού συστήματος :P) που ενεργοποιήθηκαν και οδήγησαν σε αυτήν την επιθετική του συμπεριφορά? (μέσω των καναλιών καλίου-νατρίου και των νευροδιαβιβαστών φυσικά). 


Οπότε ναι μεν όλα βρίσκονται στον εγκέφαλο αλλά η "ψυχή" είναι κάτι παραπάνω από το κάθε μεμονωμένο κύτταρο και χημικό του εγκεφάλου. Αναδύεται από την συνολική λειτουργία εκατομμύριων κυττάρων και είναι κάτι παραπάνω από το κάθε μεμονωμένο κύτταρο. Υπακούει τους δικούς της κανόνες ανεξάρτητα από την "μηχανή" που την αναδύει. Θα ήταν πιο εύστοχο λοιπόν να αναζητήσουμε τα αίτια ενός βιασμού σε προηγούμενες εμπειρίες και τάσεις του ατόμου (στο ψυχολογικό επίπεδο) και όχι στην σεροτονίνη αυτή-καθ αυτή. Μπορούμε να συσχετίσουμε τους βιαστές με την σεροτονίνη αλλά αυτή η συσχέτιση από μόνη της δεν θα μας έλεγε τίποτα για τον ψυχολογικό μηχανισμό του βιασμού (και ας είναι μόνο γενετικών αιτιών!). 


Όπως έλεγε και ο Αριστοτέλης "το όλον είναι περισσότερο από το σύνολο των μερών του". Κάτι πολύ παρόμοιο γίνεται με τις πρωτεΐνες στην βιοχημεία. Η συμπεριφορά μιας πρωτεΐνης η ενός ενζύμου δεν μπορεί να καθοριστεί από το κάθε μεμονωμένο αμινοξύ που την αποτελεί αλλά αναδύεται από την συνολική συνεργεία των αμινοξέων που την αποτελούν. Θα ήταν άκυρο να προσπαθούσαμε να προβλέψουμε την συμπεριφορά μιας πρωτεΐνης από το κάθε μεμονωμένο αμινοξύ που την αποτελεί. Θα πρέπει να μελετήσουμε την πρωτεΐνη-και την λειτουργία της- σαν σύνολο για να βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα. Θα ήταν σαν να προσπαθούσες να προβλέψεις την επιτάχυνση ενός τραπεζιού από τα μόρια που το αποτελούν παρά από το ίδιο το τραπέζι και το περιβάλλον του.



Τώρα γι'αυτό που λες "ποιος πρέπει να συμβουλεύει και ποιος όχι", εδώ πέρα δεν υπάρχει επίσημος ψυχολόγος που να δίνει συμβουλές και όλοι παραθέτουν την άποψη τους ελεύθερα. Δηλαδή κανείς εδώ πέρα δεν έχει "περισσότερο expertise" από κάποιον άλλο νομικά και όλοι μπορούν να πουν αυτό που πιστεύουν. Τώρα αν εσύ σαν πτυχιούχος ψυχολογίας ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω μπορείς να το μοιραστείς ελεύθερα. Αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να αναγκάσεις κάποιον να χωνέψει αυτό που λες-και με τον τρόπο που το λες- επειδή αυτο-αποκαλείσαι expert. Αφού δεν είσαι διορισμένος από το φορουμ, θα μπορούσες να ήσουν ένας τύπος με BDSM leather στολή που αλήφει το κορμί του με baby-oil και φυστικοβούτυρο και την βρίσκει να σπαμάρει σε φορουμς.

----------


## flowing through

μα τι παπρικες μου λες τωρα,δεν απαντησα σε κανενα προσβλητικα περα απ'το αρχικο να μη συμβουλευει ο καθε ασχετος...ε μα συγγνωμη ,αν ειναι προσβολη αυτο οκ ζητω συγγνωμη..μετα απαντουσα στα 
ποστ της ρεμεντι,που ηταν κι αυτα προσβλητικα... δε κρινεις αντικειμενικα ,επαναλμβανω και μη περνεις θεση που σε θεματα που a priori θα υποστηριξεις το γνωστο/η σου..
οποιος προσβληθηκε απ τα ποστ μου,δεν ειχα τετοια προθεση(εκτος της ρεμεντι στη συνεχεια,που ειχα αυτη την προθεση) ειλικρινα...

----------


## soft

ο γιός μου πάσχει από ΙΨΔ ...... Βοηθήστε με 
Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα του forum …….. νέος στην παρέα σας, όχι σαν ασθενής με ΙΨΔ, αλλά σαν πατέρας με γιό που πάσχει από ΙΨΔ. Πήρα το θάρρος να γράψω, όπως πολλοί άλλοι φαντάζομαι που ψάχνουν βοήθεια στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν .Ο γιός μου είναι σήμερα 16 χρονών και ξαφνικά για μας (οικογένεια), όχι ίσως για αυτόν, στην ηλικία των 14, λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, ξαφνικά ένα παιδί ζωηρό πριν ……., να μην μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τους γύρω του, μόνο καθισμένος σε ένα καναπέ χωρίς να μιλά και μόνο ένα βλέμμα απλανές να τρομάζεις, σταμάτησε να ασχολείται με τον υπολογιστή του να μην μιλά στο msn ή στο φεισμπουκ διέγραψε όλους τους φίλους του (αργότερα έμαθα πως φοβόταν ότι κάποιος τον παρακολουθεί μέσω internet και θέλει να του κάνει κακό και έκρυβε την κάμερα) δεν μπορούσε να μετακινηθεί, τα βήματα του ήταν τόσο αργά που για να πάει από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο μπορεί να έκανε και 5 λεπτά, στεκόταν στην πόρτα και δεν μπορούσε να την περάσει λες και ένα εμπόδιο ήταν μπροστά του δεν μπορούσε να πάει στο σχολείο, να γράψει, να φάει, να κοιμηθεί, ένοιωθε ότι τα παιδιά που ήταν στην ηλικία του, άγνωστα προς αυτόν, ότι θα του κάνουν κακό και πολλά άλλα, το δε σαπούνι στο μπάνιο τελείωνε σε μισή μέρα από το πολύ πλύσιμο των χεριών του. Ζητήσαμε με την γυναίκα μου, βοήθεια αμέσως μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα από παιδοψυχίατρο όπου από τα γεγονότα που εξιστορήσαμε μα ς είπε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μπορεί να πάσχει από ΙΨΔ (άγνωστη μέχρι τότε για μας) αλλά δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά αν δεν τον δει. Προσπάθησα να ενημερωθώ περισσότερο μέσο internet για να μπορέσω να τον πλησιάσω περισσότερο και αν μπορούσα να καταλάβω το πρόβλημά του, εκτύπωσα κάποια φυλλάδια που αφορούσαν στην ΙΨΔ και την επόμενη μέρα τον παρακάλεσα να μου μιλήσει, αυτός ανένδοτος ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μας πει τι έχει γιατί αυτό που έχει δεν θέλει να το ξέρει κανένας, τότε άρχισα να του διαβάζω κάποια συμπτώματα της ΙΨΔ από τις σημειώσεις που είχα όταν ξαφνικά εκεί που διάβαζα τον είδα ενώ ήταν χαμένος πριν, να με ρωτά που τα ξέρω εγώ αυτά ….. που νοιώθει και άρχισε να μου μιλά , μου είπε ότι νοιώθει ότι είναι τρελός ή ότι τρελαίνετε, γιατί κάνει διάφορες σκέψεις που δεν θέλει και ότι του είχε περάσει στο παρελθόν η σκέψη να αυτοκτονήσει (τρελάθηκα) του είπα για την γιατρό και θέλησε να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια και έτσι διαγνώστηκε η ΙΨΔ και χορηγηθήκαν κάποια φάρμακα, μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια με συνεχείς επισκέψεις στην γιατρό του είναι λειτουργικός, τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν φύγει αλλά όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό και συνεχίζει την φαρμακευτική του αγωγή, αλλά πάλι έχει κάνει μια μεγάλη ανατροπή στις συνήθειες του, δηλ εκεί που ήταν ένας ήπιος χαρακτήρας έχει γίνει πολύ νευρικός έχει παρατήσει το διάβασμα του ψάχνει συνεχεία παρέες όχι μόνιμες απλός παρέες να περνά την ώρα του, ξεκίνησε το κάπνισμα που μέχρι πρίν κάποιους μήνες το απεχθάνονταν, ψάχνει συνέχεια να κάνει πράγματα αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό σαν κάτι να γίνεται και τα παρατάει, όπως να παίζει κιθάρα ή να κάνει κιγκμπόξινκ και αρκετά άλλα, όπως οι διατροφικές του συνήθειες
Ο λόγος που γράφω είναι ότι μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια κουραστικά για τον ίδιο, αλλά και για μας, ….. μας λέει συνέχεια ότι δεν μπορούμε να τον καταλάβουμε και ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβουμε πως νιώθει μέσα του γιατί δεν πάσχουμε από αυτό που πάσχει αυτός (λέγοντας …. ξέρετε πως είναι να είσαι κουρασμένος και να μην μπορείς να κοιμηθείς), πολλές φορές έχουν γίνει καυγάδες όπως γιατί παρατάει το σχολείο του ή και για την συμπεριφορά του (νεύρα προς εμάς).
Επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος δεν μιλά πολύ και δεν λέει ούτε καν για τον τρόπο που πρέπει να τον αντιμετωπίζουμε, για να μην υπάρχει αυτήν η ένταση μεταξύ μας, θα παρακαλούσα, από άτομα που γνωρίζουν τι πάει να πει ΙΨΔ, να προτείνουν τρόπους συμπεριφοράς προς εμάς τους γονείς, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να τον καταλάβουμε περισσότερο, να έρθουμε κοντά του ή και να νοιώσουμε πως είναι κάποιος να ζει με ΙΨΔ.
Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με το μακροσκελές γραπτό μου, αλλά θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας, που πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο αν ακουστεί από άτομα που βιώνουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δηλ. πως θέλουν και πως πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι. ……….. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.




θα βοηθησει καποιος να ερθει το προβλημα του θεματοθετη μπροστα ?? και να μη φαινεται δικο μου παρακαλω !

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Τώρα γι'αυτό που λες "ποιος πρέπει να συμβουλεύει και ποιος όχι", εδώ πέρα δεν υπάρχει επίσημος ψυχολόγος που να δίνει συμβουλές και όλοι παραθέτουν την άποψη τους ελεύθερα. Δηλαδή κανείς εδώ πέρα δεν έχει "περισσότερο expertise" από κάποιον άλλο νομικά και όλοι μπορούν να πουν αυτό που πιστεύουν. Τώρα αν εσύ σαν πτυχιούχος ψυχολογίας ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω μπορείς να το μοιραστείς ελεύθερα. Αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να αναγκάσεις κάποιον να χωνέψει αυτό που λες-και με τον τρόπο που το λες- επειδή αυτο-αποκαλείσαι expert. Αφού δεν είσαι διορισμένος από το φορουμ, θα μπορούσες να ήσουν ένας τύπος με BDSM leather στολή που αλήφει το κορμί του με baby-oil και φυστικοβούτυρο και την βρίσκει να σπαμάρει σε φορουμς.


+ 1000
Δεν μπορείς φίλε φλάουερ να επιτίθεσαι στον καθένα που προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει έναν άλλον άνθρωπο σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. Ακόμη και αν ήταν λάθος αυτό που είπε, (που δεν ήταν, γιατί πουθενά δεν φαίνεται αυτό που υποστηρίζεις πως είπε), είναι θεμιτό. Το να ξεκινάς κουβέντα με κραυγές τύπου "τι είναι αυτά που λες ρε άσχετη", δείχνει την απελπισμένη ανάγκη σου να τα χώσεις σε κάποιον για τους δικούς σου λόγους....

----------


## Remedy

> ......
> 
> Όπως έλεγε και ο Αριστοτέλης "το όλον είναι περισσότερο από το σύνολο των μερών του". Κάτι πολύ παρόμοιο γίνεται με τις πρωτεΐνες στην βιοχημεία. Η συμπεριφορά μιας πρωτεΐνης η ενός ενζύμου δεν μπορεί να καθοριστεί από το κάθε μεμονωμένο αμινοξύ που την αποτελεί αλλά αναδύεται από την συνολική συνεργεία των αμινοξέων που την αποτελούν. Θα ήταν άκυρο να προσπαθούσαμε να προβλέψουμε την συμπεριφορά μιας πρωτεΐνης από το κάθε μεμονωμένο αμινοξύ που την αποτελεί. Θα πρέπει να μελετήσουμε την πρωτεΐνη-και την λειτουργία της- σαν σύνολο για να βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα. Θα ήταν σαν να προσπαθούσες να προβλέψεις την επιτάχυνση ενός τραπεζιού από τα μόρια που το αποτελούν παρά από το ίδιο το τραπέζι και το περιβάλλον του.
> 
> *αυτα μη τα λες στον floating ρε φιλε γιατι του ταραζεις το οικοσυστημα. αφου δεν εχει καμια σχεση η φιλοσοφια με την επιστημη και την επικαλουνται οσοι ειναι ασχετοι με την επιστημη (ειπε ο σπουδαγμενος)*
> 
> 
> Τώρα γι'αυτό που λες "ποιος πρέπει να συμβουλεύει και ποιος όχι", εδώ πέρα δεν υπάρχει επίσημος ψυχολόγος που να δίνει συμβουλές και όλοι παραθέτουν την άποψη τους ελεύθερα. Δηλαδή κανείς εδώ πέρα δεν έχει "περισσότερο expertise" από κάποιον άλλο νομικά και όλοι μπορούν να πουν αυτό που πιστεύουν. Τώρα αν εσύ σαν πτυχιούχος ψυχολογίας ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω μπορείς να το μοιραστείς ελεύθερα. Αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να αναγκάσεις κάποιον να χωνέψει αυτό που λες-και με τον τρόπο που το λες- επειδή αυτο-αποκαλείσαι expert. Αφού δεν είσαι διορισμένος από το φορουμ, θα μπορούσες να ήσουν ένας τύπος με BDSM leather στολή που αλήφει το κορμί του με baby-oil και φυστικοβούτυρο και την βρίσκει να σπαμάρει σε φορουμς.
> 
> *πραγμα πολυ πιθανοτερο απο το να ειναι φοιτητης ψυχολογιας αλλωστε...*


τι λες του ανθρωπα ρε πετραν πρωι πρωι...
εδω δεν μπορεσε να αντιληφθει τι λεγαμε στον κυριο Λακη..

----------


## flowing through

> Δεν είπε "υπάρχει ψυχή εκτός από τα κύτταρα" είπε ότι ο "άνθρωπος είναι η ψυχή του" (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Αυτό σηκώνει πολύ ερμηνεία και δεν είναι κατά βάση λάθος :p Π.χ. έχω έναν φίλο που όταν τον φτύνουν (στην κυριολεξία!) πραγματικά βγαίνει εκτός εαυτού και κάνει πράγματα που δεν θα έκανε (επιθετικά). Όταν τον ρώτησα μου είπε ότι μάλλον κάτι είχε γίνει όταν ήταν μικρός. Ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι ήταν ένας μπούλης που τον έφτυνε στο σχολείο και αυτό τον ευαισθητοποίησε πάρα πολύ σε αυτές τις καταστάσεις. Πες ότι τώρα βγαίνουμε έξω τρία άτομα και ο φίλος μου αρχίζει και λογοδοτεί έντονα με τον τρίτο της παρέας και γίνεται το κακό...ο τρίτος της παρέας τον φτύνει και ο φίλος μου βγαίνει εκτός εαυτού και αρχίζει να προκαλεί απίστευτη βία στον τρίτο-πραγματικά σε υπάνθρωπα-βαρβαρικά πλαίσια, ουρλιάζοντας και χτυπώντας, τόσο που θα χρειαζόταν τρία άτομα για να τον χωρίσουμε. 
> 
> 
> Τι προκάλεσε αυτό το ξέσπασμα επιθετικότητας? Μερικά εκατομμύρια κανάλια καλίου-νατρίου στους νευρώνες του που μέσω της σεροτονίνης η της ντοπαμίνης ενεργοποίησαν μερικούς εκατομμύρια άλλους νευρώνες και τέλους τις μυϊκές ίνες και φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε? Η τα γεγονότα του βιώματος που τον έφτυνε ο υποθετικός μπούλης που ήταν αποθηκευμένα σε αυτούς τους νευρώνες (πιθανότατα του μεταιχμιακού συστήματος :P) που ενεργοποιήθηκαν και οδήγησαν σε αυτήν την επιθετική του συμπεριφορά? (μέσω των καναλιών καλίου-νατρίου και των νευροδιαβιβαστών φυσικά).


 ναι ,καταρχην ενα δυναμικο εξωτερικο ερεθισμα θα προκαλεσει την εκπολωση κυτταρου δλδ την 
επαφη toυ θετικα φορτισμενου καλιου με το αρνητικα φορτισμενο νατριο που στη συνεχεια θα δημιουργησει μια ηλεκτρικη ωση για να ταξιδεψει μεσω νευραξωνων στην τελικη περιοχη και παλι πισω..και να κανω μια παρατηρηση,οτι δε παιζουν τοσο ρολο η ντοπαμινη και σεροτονινη στην επιθετικη συμπεριφορα ,οσο η τεστοστερονη και εννιοτε επινεφρινη-νορεπινεφρινη..
ωραια εδω συμφωνουμε...ακριβως το ιδιο ειπα και γω με το παραπανω που λες....συμπεριφορα= αποτελεσμα βιολογιας + ερεθισματων απο εξω...προφανως δε διαφωνουμε....αλλα αδερθε η ψυχη οπως την εννοουσε η remedy δεν ειναι αυτο το πραμα..ΔΕΝ υπαρχει ψυχη ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΕΝΝΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΟΥ ,μονο συναισθηματικος κοσμος...
δε διαφωνουμε καπου βρε πετραν..

----------


## soft

........................................

----------


## flowing through

> τι λες του ανθρωπα ρε πετραν πρωι πρωι...
> εδω δεν μπορεσε να αντιληφθει τι λεγαμε στον κυριο Λακη..


το τροπαρι σου εσυ τυχαια ασημαντη ρεμεντι,ε?ακομα αμφισβητεις

----------


## Remedy

> το τροπαρι σου εσυ τυχαια ασημαντη ρεμεντι,ε?ακομα αμφισβητεις


οχι δεν αμφισβητω, ειμαι απολυτως βεβαιαη οτι δεν καταλαβες ουτε το θεμα που συζητουσαμε, ουτε τι ειπαν αυτοι που μιλησαν πριν απο σενα, ουτε το οτι ηταν ολοι πιο σχετικοι απο σενα, ΟΛΟΙ.

----------


## flowing through

> οχι δεν αμφισβητω, ειμαι απολυτως βεβαιαη οτι δεν καταλαβες ουτε το θεμα που συζητουσαμε, ουτε τι ειπαν αυτοι που μιλησαν πριν απο σενα, ουτε το οτι ηταν ολοι πιο σχετικοι απο σενα, ΟΛΟΙ.


ενταξει ηταν ολοι πιο σχετικοι απο μενα και ειμαι απως ενας σπαμερ,που σπουδαζω ζαμπονοκοπτικη.ι..
εγω δε το συνεχιζω αλλο ,αν θες κανε και συ το ιδιο..αν θες.

----------


## soft

ο γιός μου πάσχει από ΙΨΔ ...... Βοηθήστε με 
Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα του forum …….. νέος στην παρέα σας, όχι σαν ασθενής με ΙΨΔ, αλλά σαν πατέρας με γιό που πάσχει από ΙΨΔ. Πήρα το θάρρος να γράψω, όπως πολλοί άλλοι φαντάζομαι που ψάχνουν βοήθεια στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν .Ο γιός μου είναι σήμερα 16 χρονών και ξαφνικά για μας (οικογένεια), όχι ίσως για αυτόν, στην ηλικία των 14, λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, ξαφνικά ένα παιδί ζωηρό πριν ……., να μην μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τους γύρω του, μόνο καθισμένος σε ένα καναπέ χωρίς να μιλά και μόνο ένα βλέμμα απλανές να τρομάζεις, σταμάτησε να ασχολείται με τον υπολογιστή του να μην μιλά στο msn ή στο φεισμπουκ διέγραψε όλους τους φίλους του (αργότερα έμαθα πως φοβόταν ότι κάποιος τον παρακολουθεί μέσω internet και θέλει να του κάνει κακό και έκρυβε την κάμερα) δεν μπορούσε να μετακινηθεί, τα βήματα του ήταν τόσο αργά που για να πάει από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο μπορεί να έκανε και 5 λεπτά, στεκόταν στην πόρτα και δεν μπορούσε να την περάσει λες και ένα εμπόδιο ήταν μπροστά του δεν μπορούσε να πάει στο σχολείο, να γράψει, να φάει, να κοιμηθεί, ένοιωθε ότι τα παιδιά που ήταν στην ηλικία του, άγνωστα προς αυτόν, ότι θα του κάνουν κακό και πολλά άλλα, το δε σαπούνι στο μπάνιο τελείωνε σε μισή μέρα από το πολύ πλύσιμο των χεριών του. Ζητήσαμε με την γυναίκα μου, βοήθεια αμέσως μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα από παιδοψυχίατρο όπου από τα γεγονότα που εξιστορήσαμε μα ς είπε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μπορεί να πάσχει από ΙΨΔ (άγνωστη μέχρι τότε για μας) αλλά δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά αν δεν τον δει. Προσπάθησα να ενημερωθώ περισσότερο μέσο internet για να μπορέσω να τον πλησιάσω περισσότερο και αν μπορούσα να καταλάβω το πρόβλημά του, εκτύπωσα κάποια φυλλάδια που αφορούσαν στην ΙΨΔ και την επόμενη μέρα τον παρακάλεσα να μου μιλήσει, αυτός ανένδοτος ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μας πει τι έχει γιατί αυτό που έχει δεν θέλει να το ξέρει κανένας, τότε άρχισα να του διαβάζω κάποια συμπτώματα της ΙΨΔ από τις σημειώσεις που είχα όταν ξαφνικά εκεί που διάβαζα τον είδα ενώ ήταν χαμένος πριν, να με ρωτά που τα ξέρω εγώ αυτά ….. που νοιώθει και άρχισε να μου μιλά , μου είπε ότι νοιώθει ότι είναι τρελός ή ότι τρελαίνετε, γιατί κάνει διάφορες σκέψεις που δεν θέλει και ότι του είχε περάσει στο παρελθόν η σκέψη να αυτοκτονήσει (τρελάθηκα) του είπα για την γιατρό και θέλησε να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια και έτσι διαγνώστηκε η ΙΨΔ και χορηγηθήκαν κάποια φάρμακα, μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια με συνεχείς επισκέψεις στην γιατρό του είναι λειτουργικός, τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν φύγει αλλά όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό και συνεχίζει την φαρμακευτική του αγωγή, αλλά πάλι έχει κάνει μια μεγάλη ανατροπή στις συνήθειες του, δηλ εκεί που ήταν ένας ήπιος χαρακτήρας έχει γίνει πολύ νευρικός έχει παρατήσει το διάβασμα του ψάχνει συνεχεία παρέες όχι μόνιμες απλός παρέες να περνά την ώρα του, ξεκίνησε το κάπνισμα που μέχρι πρίν κάποιους μήνες το απεχθάνονταν, ψάχνει συνέχεια να κάνει πράγματα αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό σαν κάτι να γίνεται και τα παρατάει, όπως να παίζει κιθάρα ή να κάνει κιγκμπόξινκ και αρκετά άλλα, όπως οι διατροφικές του συνήθειες
Ο λόγος που γράφω είναι ότι μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια κουραστικά για τον ίδιο, αλλά και για μας, ….. μας λέει συνέχεια ότι δεν μπορούμε να τον καταλάβουμε και ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβουμε πως νιώθει μέσα του γιατί δεν πάσχουμε από αυτό που πάσχει αυτός (λέγοντας …. ξέρετε πως είναι να είσαι κουρασμένος και να μην μπορείς να κοιμηθείς), πολλές φορές έχουν γίνει καυγάδες όπως γιατί παρατάει το σχολείο του ή και για την συμπεριφορά του (νεύρα προς εμάς).
Επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος δεν μιλά πολύ και δεν λέει ούτε καν για τον τρόπο που πρέπει να τον αντιμετωπίζουμε, για να μην υπάρχει αυτήν η ένταση μεταξύ μας, θα παρακαλούσα, από άτομα που γνωρίζουν τι πάει να πει ΙΨΔ, να προτείνουν τρόπους συμπεριφοράς προς εμάς τους γονείς, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να τον καταλάβουμε περισσότερο, να έρθουμε κοντά του ή και να νοιώσουμε πως είναι κάποιος να ζει με ΙΨΔ.
Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με το μακροσκελές γραπτό μου, αλλά θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας, που πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο αν ακουστεί από άτομα που βιώνουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δηλ. πως θέλουν και πως πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι. ……….. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.




θα βοηθησει καποιος να ερθει το προβλημα του θεματοθετη μπροστα ?? και να μη φαινεται δικο μου παρακαλω

----------


## Remedy

> ενταξει ηταν ολοι πιο σχετικοι απο μενα και ειμαι απως ενας σπαμερ ,που σπουδαζω ζαμπονοκοπτικη ... ικανοποιημενη?
> εγω δε το συνεχιζω αλλο ,αν θες κανε και συ το ιδιο..αν θες.



το ξερω.
το οτι το παραδεχεσαι δεν αλλαξε κατι...

----------


## soft

κοιτα εγω εδω αποψε καθε απαντηση και βαζω θα το ποστ

----------


## flowing through

Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Remedy

> Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
> 
> ..


α αλλαξες γνωμη, δεν φευγεις :)
(χαχχααχαχ)
εσυ δυστυχως και κατω απο 25 να εισαι (πολυ πιθανον) δεν...

----------


## flowing through

> α αλλαξες γνωμη, δεν φευγεις :)
> (χαχχααχαχ)


το τραβας πολυ ομως,και συνεχιζεις να προσβαλεις...εχεις την αυταπατη οτι θα
μπαναρουν εμενα και οχι εσενα?
αν γινει αυτο πραγματικα θα ναι ντροπη(μονο προσβολες ηταν τα ποστ σου)...
θα φυγω...αλλα σε κανα 5λεπτο μπορει να επανελθω!

----------


## PETRAN

Δεν μου αφήνετε άλλη επιλογή από το...να βγάλω τα ποπ-κορν




:O


(R.I.P Thread)

----------


## soft

ο γιός μου πάσχει από ΙΨΔ ...... Βοηθήστε με 
Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα του forum …….. νέος στην παρέα σας, όχι σαν ασθενής με ΙΨΔ, αλλά σαν πατέρας με γιό που πάσχει από ΙΨΔ. Πήρα το θάρρος να γράψω, όπως πολλοί άλλοι φαντάζομαι που ψάχνουν βοήθεια στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν .Ο γιός μου είναι σήμερα 16 χρονών και ξαφνικά για μας (οικογένεια), όχι ίσως για αυτόν, στην ηλικία των 14, λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, ξαφνικά ένα παιδί ζωηρό πριν ……., να μην μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τους γύρω του, μόνο καθισμένος σε ένα καναπέ χωρίς να μιλά και μόνο ένα βλέμμα απλανές να τρομάζεις, σταμάτησε να ασχολείται με τον υπολογιστή του να μην μιλά στο msn ή στο φεισμπουκ διέγραψε όλους τους φίλους του (αργότερα έμαθα πως φοβόταν ότι κάποιος τον παρακολουθεί μέσω internet και θέλει να του κάνει κακό και έκρυβε την κάμερα) δεν μπορούσε να μετακινηθεί, τα βήματα του ήταν τόσο αργά που για να πάει από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο μπορεί να έκανε και 5 λεπτά, στεκόταν στην πόρτα και δεν μπορούσε να την περάσει λες και ένα εμπόδιο ήταν μπροστά του δεν μπορούσε να πάει στο σχολείο, να γράψει, να φάει, να κοιμηθεί, ένοιωθε ότι τα παιδιά που ήταν στην ηλικία του, άγνωστα προς αυτόν, ότι θα του κάνουν κακό και πολλά άλλα, το δε σαπούνι στο μπάνιο τελείωνε σε μισή μέρα από το πολύ πλύσιμο των χεριών του. Ζητήσαμε με την γυναίκα μου, βοήθεια αμέσως μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα από παιδοψυχίατρο όπου από τα γεγονότα που εξιστορήσαμε μα ς είπε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μπορεί να πάσχει από ΙΨΔ (άγνωστη μέχρι τότε για μας) αλλά δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά αν δεν τον δει. Προσπάθησα να ενημερωθώ περισσότερο μέσο internet για να μπορέσω να τον πλησιάσω περισσότερο και αν μπορούσα να καταλάβω το πρόβλημά του, εκτύπωσα κάποια φυλλάδια που αφορούσαν στην ΙΨΔ και την επόμενη μέρα τον παρακάλεσα να μου μιλήσει, αυτός ανένδοτος ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μας πει τι έχει γιατί αυτό που έχει δεν θέλει να το ξέρει κανένας, τότε άρχισα να του διαβάζω κάποια συμπτώματα της ΙΨΔ από τις σημειώσεις που είχα όταν ξαφνικά εκεί που διάβαζα τον είδα ενώ ήταν χαμένος πριν, να με ρωτά που τα ξέρω εγώ αυτά ….. που νοιώθει και άρχισε να μου μιλά , μου είπε ότι νοιώθει ότι είναι τρελός ή ότι τρελαίνετε, γιατί κάνει διάφορες σκέψεις που δεν θέλει και ότι του είχε περάσει στο παρελθόν η σκέψη να αυτοκτονήσει (τρελάθηκα) του είπα για την γιατρό και θέλησε να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια και έτσι διαγνώστηκε η ΙΨΔ και χορηγηθήκαν κάποια φάρμακα, μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια με συνεχείς επισκέψεις στην γιατρό του είναι λειτουργικός, τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν φύγει αλλά όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό και συνεχίζει την φαρμακευτική του αγωγή, αλλά πάλι έχει κάνει μια μεγάλη ανατροπή στις συνήθειες του, δηλ εκεί που ήταν ένας ήπιος χαρακτήρας έχει γίνει πολύ νευρικός έχει παρατήσει το διάβασμα του ψάχνει συνεχεία παρέες όχι μόνιμες απλός παρέες να περνά την ώρα του, ξεκίνησε το κάπνισμα που μέχρι πρίν κάποιους μήνες το απεχθάνονταν, ψάχνει συνέχεια να κάνει πράγματα αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό σαν κάτι να γίνεται και τα παρατάει, όπως να παίζει κιθάρα ή να κάνει κιγκμπόξινκ και αρκετά άλλα, όπως οι διατροφικές του συνήθειες
Ο λόγος που γράφω είναι ότι μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια κουραστικά για τον ίδιο, αλλά και για μας, ….. μας λέει συνέχεια ότι δεν μπορούμε να τον καταλάβουμε και ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβουμε πως νιώθει μέσα του γιατί δεν πάσχουμε από αυτό που πάσχει αυτός (λέγοντας …. ξέρετε πως είναι να είσαι κουρασμένος και να μην μπορείς να κοιμηθείς), πολλές φορές έχουν γίνει καυγάδες όπως γιατί παρατάει το σχολείο του ή και για την συμπεριφορά του (νεύρα προς εμάς).
Επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος δεν μιλά πολύ και δεν λέει ούτε καν για τον τρόπο που πρέπει να τον αντιμετωπίζουμε, για να μην υπάρχει αυτήν η ένταση μεταξύ μας, θα παρακαλούσα, από άτομα που γνωρίζουν τι πάει να πει ΙΨΔ, να προτείνουν τρόπους συμπεριφοράς προς εμάς τους γονείς, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να τον καταλάβουμε περισσότερο, να έρθουμε κοντά του ή και να νοιώσουμε πως είναι κάποιος να ζει με ΙΨΔ.
Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με το μακροσκελές γραπτό μου, αλλά θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας, που πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο αν ακουστεί από άτομα που βιώνουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δηλ. πως θέλουν και πως πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι. ……….. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.




θα βοηθησει καποιος να ερθει το προβλημα του θεματοθετη μπροστα ?? και να μη φαινεται δικο μου παρακαλω

----------


## soft

εγω να δεις για παμε !

----------


## Remedy

> το τραβας πολυ ομως,και συνεχιζεις να προσβαλεις...εχεις την αυταπατη οτι θα
> μπαναρουν εμενα και οχι εσενα?
> αν γινει αυτο πραγματικα θα ναι ντροπη(μονο προσβολες ηταν τα ποστ σου)...
> θα φυγω...αλλα σε κανα 5λεπτο μπορει να επανελθω!


προσβολη ειναι οτι ειπες οτι φευγεις και διαπιστωνω οτι δεν φευγεις?????????
αν ειναι προσβολη, ειναι προσβολη δικη σου προς τον εαυτο σου που αυτοαναιρεισαι.....

----------


## soft

για παμε εχω και ορεξη

----------


## flowing through

Το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## PETRAN

> ο γιός μου πάσχει από ΙΨΔ ...... Βοηθήστε με 
> Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα του forum …….. νέος στην παρέα σας, όχι σαν ασθενής με ΙΨΔ, αλλά σαν πατέρας με γιό που πάσχει από ΙΨΔ. Πήρα το θάρρος να γράψω, όπως πολλοί άλλοι φαντάζομαι που ψάχνουν βοήθεια στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν .Ο γιός μου είναι σήμερα 16 χρονών και ξαφνικά για μας (οικογένεια), όχι ίσως για αυτόν, στην ηλικία των 14, λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, ξαφνικά ένα παιδί ζωηρό πριν ……., να μην μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τους γύρω του, μόνο καθισμένος σε ένα καναπέ χωρίς να μιλά και μόνο ένα βλέμμα απλανές να τρομάζεις, σταμάτησε να ασχολείται με τον υπολογιστή του να μην μιλά στο msn ή στο φεισμπουκ διέγραψε όλους τους φίλους του (αργότερα έμαθα πως φοβόταν ότι κάποιος τον παρακολουθεί μέσω internet και θέλει να του κάνει κακό και έκρυβε την κάμερα) δεν μπορούσε να μετακινηθεί, τα βήματα του ήταν τόσο αργά που για να πάει από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο μπορεί να έκανε και 5 λεπτά, στεκόταν στην πόρτα και δεν μπορούσε να την περάσει λες και ένα εμπόδιο ήταν μπροστά του δεν μπορούσε να πάει στο σχολείο, να γράψει, να φάει, να κοιμηθεί, ένοιωθε ότι τα παιδιά που ήταν στην ηλικία του, άγνωστα προς αυτόν, ότι θα του κάνουν κακό και πολλά άλλα, το δε σαπούνι στο μπάνιο τελείωνε σε μισή μέρα από το πολύ πλύσιμο των χεριών του. Ζητήσαμε με την γυναίκα μου, βοήθεια αμέσως μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα από παιδοψυχίατρο όπου από τα γεγονότα που εξιστορήσαμε μα ς είπε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μπορεί να πάσχει από ΙΨΔ (άγνωστη μέχρι τότε για μας) αλλά δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά αν δεν τον δει. Προσπάθησα να ενημερωθώ περισσότερο μέσο internet για να μπορέσω να τον πλησιάσω περισσότερο και αν μπορούσα να καταλάβω το πρόβλημά του, εκτύπωσα κάποια φυλλάδια που αφορούσαν στην ΙΨΔ και την επόμενη μέρα τον παρακάλεσα να μου μιλήσει, αυτός ανένδοτος ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μας πει τι έχει γιατί αυτό που έχει δεν θέλει να το ξέρει κανένας, τότε άρχισα να του διαβάζω κάποια συμπτώματα της ΙΨΔ από τις σημειώσεις που είχα όταν ξαφνικά εκεί που διάβαζα τον είδα ενώ ήταν χαμένος πριν, να με ρωτά που τα ξέρω εγώ αυτά ….. που νοιώθει και άρχισε να μου μιλά , μου είπε ότι νοιώθει ότι είναι τρελός ή ότι τρελαίνετε, γιατί κάνει διάφορες σκέψεις που δεν θέλει και ότι του είχε περάσει στο παρελθόν η σκέψη να αυτοκτονήσει (τρελάθηκα) του είπα για την γιατρό και θέλησε να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια και έτσι διαγνώστηκε η ΙΨΔ και χορηγηθήκαν κάποια φάρμακα, μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια με συνεχείς επισκέψεις στην γιατρό του είναι λειτουργικός, τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν φύγει αλλά όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό και συνεχίζει την φαρμακευτική του αγωγή, αλλά πάλι έχει κάνει μια μεγάλη ανατροπή στις συνήθειες του, δηλ εκεί που ήταν ένας ήπιος χαρακτήρας έχει γίνει πολύ νευρικός έχει παρατήσει το διάβασμα του ψάχνει συνεχεία παρέες όχι μόνιμες απλός παρέες να περνά την ώρα του, ξεκίνησε το κάπνισμα που μέχρι πρίν κάποιους μήνες το απεχθάνονταν, ψάχνει συνέχεια να κάνει πράγματα αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό σαν κάτι να γίνεται και τα παρατάει, όπως να παίζει κιθάρα ή να κάνει κιγκμπόξινκ και αρκετά άλλα, όπως οι διατροφικές του συνήθειες
> Ο λόγος που γράφω είναι ότι μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια κουραστικά για τον ίδιο, αλλά και για μας, ….. μας λέει συνέχεια ότι δεν μπορούμε να τον καταλάβουμε και ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβουμε πως νιώθει μέσα του γιατί δεν πάσχουμε από αυτό που πάσχει αυτός (λέγοντας …. ξέρετε πως είναι να είσαι κουρασμένος και να μην μπορείς να κοιμηθείς), πολλές φορές έχουν γίνει καυγάδες όπως γιατί παρατάει το σχολείο του ή και για την συμπεριφορά του (νεύρα προς εμάς).
> Επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος δεν μιλά πολύ και δεν λέει ούτε καν για τον τρόπο που πρέπει να τον αντιμετωπίζουμε, για να μην υπάρχει αυτήν η ένταση μεταξύ μας, θα παρακαλούσα, από άτομα που γνωρίζουν τι πάει να πει ΙΨΔ, να προτείνουν τρόπους συμπεριφοράς προς εμάς τους γονείς, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να τον καταλάβουμε περισσότερο, να έρθουμε κοντά του ή και να νοιώσουμε πως είναι κάποιος να ζει με ΙΨΔ.
> Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με το μακροσκελές γραπτό μου, αλλά θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας, που πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο αν ακουστεί από άτομα που βιώνουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δηλ. πως θέλουν και πως πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι. ……….. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> θα βοηθησει καποιος να ερθει το προβλημα του θεματοθετη μπροστα ?? και να μη φαινεται δικο μου παρακαλω






Τι είναι αυτά που λες? Soft-core το πέρασες το φορουμ? Εδώ είναι hard τα πράγματα! Καλύψου! (αποκρούει μια πύρινη γλώσσα στο τσακ και σου σώζει την ζωή)

----------


## soft

θα βαζω το θεμα μπροστα μεχρι να κουραστουμε ολοι δεν εχουμε στιγμες οπως ο φιλος μας ??

----------


## Remedy

> α καλα οτι να ναι..paranoid,delusional κι ολα τα συναφη...πρεπει να ειναι η εκατομυριοστη φορα που
> το τραγικα λιγο μυαλο σου δε καταλαβαινει τι γραφω..


δεν ειπες οτι φευγεις?το φανταστηκα?

----------


## soft

> δεν ειπες οτι φευγεις?το φανταστηκα?


εγω δεν φευγω :)

----------


## Remedy

> εγω δεν φευγω :)


χαχχαχαχχααχααχαχα
εσυ κατσε :Ρ

----------


## soft

> Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα του forum …….. νέος στην παρέα σας, όχι σαν ασθενής με ΙΨΔ, αλλά σαν πατέρας με γιό που πάσχει από ΙΨΔ. Πήρα το θάρρος να γράψω, όπως πολλοί άλλοι φαντάζομαι που ψάχνουν βοήθεια στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν .Ο γιός μου είναι σήμερα 16 χρονών και ξαφνικά για μας (οικογένεια), όχι ίσως για αυτόν, στην ηλικία των 14, λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, ξαφνικά ένα παιδί ζωηρό πριν ……., να μην μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τους γύρω του, μόνο καθισμένος σε ένα καναπέ χωρίς να μιλά και μόνο ένα βλέμμα απλανές να τρομάζεις, σταμάτησε να ασχολείται με τον υπολογιστή του να μην μιλά στο msn ή στο φεισμπουκ διέγραψε όλους τους φίλους του (αργότερα έμαθα πως φοβόταν ότι κάποιος τον παρακολουθεί μέσω internet και θέλει να του κάνει κακό και έκρυβε την κάμερα) δεν μπορούσε να μετακινηθεί, τα βήματα του ήταν τόσο αργά που για να πάει από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο μπορεί να έκανε και 5 λεπτά, στεκόταν στην πόρτα και δεν μπορούσε να την περάσει λες και ένα εμπόδιο ήταν μπροστά του δεν μπορούσε να πάει στο σχολείο, να γράψει, να φάει, να κοιμηθεί, ένοιωθε ότι τα παιδιά που ήταν στην ηλικία του, άγνωστα προς αυτόν, ότι θα του κάνουν κακό και πολλά άλλα, το δε σαπούνι στο μπάνιο τελείωνε σε μισή μέρα από το πολύ πλύσιμο των χεριών του. Ζητήσαμε με την γυναίκα μου, βοήθεια αμέσως μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα από παιδοψυχίατρο όπου από τα γεγονότα που εξιστορήσαμε μα ς είπε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μπορεί να πάσχει από ΙΨΔ (άγνωστη μέχρι τότε για μας) αλλά δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά αν δεν τον δει. Προσπάθησα να ενημερωθώ περισσότερο μέσο internet για να μπορέσω να τον πλησιάσω περισσότερο και αν μπορούσα να καταλάβω το πρόβλημά του, εκτύπωσα κάποια φυλλάδια που αφορούσαν στην ΙΨΔ και την επόμενη μέρα τον παρακάλεσα να μου μιλήσει, αυτός ανένδοτος ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μας πει τι έχει γιατί αυτό που έχει δεν θέλει να το ξέρει κανένας, τότε άρχισα να του διαβάζω κάποια συμπτώματα της ΙΨΔ από τις σημειώσεις που είχα όταν ξαφνικά εκεί που διάβαζα τον είδα ενώ ήταν χαμένος πριν, να με ρωτά που τα ξέρω εγώ αυτά ….. που νοιώθει και άρχισε να μου μιλά , μου είπε ότι νοιώθει ότι είναι τρελός ή ότι τρελαίνετε, γιατί κάνει διάφορες σκέψεις που δεν θέλει και ότι του είχε περάσει στο παρελθόν η σκέψη να αυτοκτονήσει (τρελάθηκα) του είπα για την γιατρό και θέλησε να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια και έτσι διαγνώστηκε η ΙΨΔ και χορηγηθήκαν κάποια φάρμακα, μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια με συνεχείς επισκέψεις στην γιατρό του είναι λειτουργικός, τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν φύγει αλλά όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό και συνεχίζει την φαρμακευτική του αγωγή, αλλά πάλι έχει κάνει μια μεγάλη ανατροπή στις συνήθειες του, δηλ εκεί που ήταν ένας ήπιος χαρακτήρας έχει γίνει πολύ νευρικός έχει παρατήσει το διάβασμα του ψάχνει συνεχεία παρέες όχι μόνιμες απλός παρέες να περνά την ώρα του, ξεκίνησε το κάπνισμα που μέχρι πρίν κάποιους μήνες το απεχθάνονταν, ψάχνει συνέχεια να κάνει πράγματα αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό σαν κάτι να γίνεται και τα παρατάει, όπως να παίζει κιθάρα ή να κάνει κιγκμπόξινκ και αρκετά άλλα, όπως οι διατροφικές του συνήθειες
> Ο λόγος που γράφω είναι ότι μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια κουραστικά για τον ίδιο, αλλά και για μας, ….. μας λέει συνέχεια ότι δεν μπορούμε να τον καταλάβουμε και ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβουμε πως νιώθει μέσα του γιατί δεν πάσχουμε από αυτό που πάσχει αυτός (λέγοντας …. ξέρετε πως είναι να είσαι κουρασμένος και να μην μπορείς να κοιμηθείς), πολλές φορές έχουν γίνει καυγάδες όπως γιατί παρατάει το σχολείο του ή και για την συμπεριφορά του (νεύρα προς εμάς).
> Επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος δεν μιλά πολύ και δεν λέει ούτε καν για τον τρόπο που πρέπει να τον αντιμετωπίζουμε, για να μην υπάρχει αυτήν η ένταση μεταξύ μας, θα παρακαλούσα, από άτομα που γνωρίζουν τι πάει να πει ΙΨΔ, να προτείνουν τρόπους συμπεριφοράς προς εμάς τους γονείς, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να τον καταλάβουμε περισσότερο, να έρθουμε κοντά του ή και να νοιώσουμε πως είναι κάποιος να ζει με ΙΨΔ.
> Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με το μακροσκελές γραπτό μου, αλλά θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας, που πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο αν ακουστεί από άτομα που βιώνουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δηλ. πως θέλουν και πως πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι. ……….. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


.....................

----------


## soft

> χαχχαχαχχααχααχαχα
> εσυ κατσε :Ρ


 πηρα και την κουβερτουλα μου ..

----------


## NikosD.

Μπορούμε επιτέλους να το λήξουμε εδώ?
Αδιανόητο αυτό που συμβαίνει.

Φλοουινγκ Θρου, δεν ξέρω αν ο ανθρωπος είναι νευρώνες ή ψυχή, εγκέφαλος ή συναισθήματα, δεν χωρά όμως καμία αμφιβολία πως σε αυτό το θέμα, έναν άνθρωπο, τον θεματοθέτη, δεν το τιμήσαμε, δεν το ακούσαμε, δεν τον σεβαστήκαμε, κι αν αυτό γίνεται εις το όνομα της ψυχολογικής επιστήμης, που να πάρει ο διάολος, την ανθρωπιά μας τη χάσαμε.

Μου θυμίζει εκείνη την περίφημη φράση/αλήθεια που λέει πως "στο όνομα της αγάπης, έχουν γίνει τα μεγαλύτερα εγλήματα". 

Εφοσον λοιπόν καλείσαι να υπηρετήσεις την επιστήμη της ψυχολογίας, θα πρότεινα τον σεβασμό που δείχνεις στην επιστήμη σου, τον ίδιο σεβασμό να δείχνεις και προς τον άνθρωπο.

ΥΓ1. Lakism, λυπάμαι που μέσα σε ότι βιώνεις, ήρθες να ζητήσεις βοήθεια και έπεσες πάνω σε εναν τέτοιο καυγά. Εύχομαι οι παρακάτω απαντήσεις να είναι πιο βοηθητικές για σένα, να βρεις υποστήριξη και να λύσεις τυχόν απορίες σου.

ΥΓ2. Πετράν, ελπίζω να μου επιτρέπεις να εκφραστώ δημόσια (άλλωστε ολα αυτά τα χρόνια σπανιώς έχουμε επικοινωνήσει με προσωπικά μηνυματα) και να πω ότι με τη στάση σου εδώ και καιρό αλλά και σε αυτό το θέμα, σου βγάζω το καπέλο, ένα καπελο που δεν σου εβγαζα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια.
Είδα μια ξεκάθαρη μετατόπιση σου (διεύρυνση της αυτοεικόνας το λέμε στην προσέγγιση μου), είδα τον Πετράν-άνθρωπο-επιστήμονα και όχι τον άλλοτε-Πετράν-επιστήμονα-εγκυκλοπαίδια.

----------


## lakism

Ευχαριστω όλους όσους εδώ μέσα απάντησαν στην ερώτηση μου, σίγουρα δεν ψάχνω μαγικες λύσεις στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε, προσπαθω όμως να ακούω και να ψάχνω γνώμες ανθρώπων που είτε γνωρίζουν είτε ζουν ή έζησαν με τα πρόβληματα της ΙΨΔ.






Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα του forum …….. νέος στην παρέα σας, όχι σαν ασθενής με ΙΨΔ, αλλά σαν πατέρας με γιό που πάσχει από ΙΨΔ. Πήρα το θάρρος να γράψω, όπως πολλοί άλλοι φαντάζομαι που ψάχνουν βοήθεια στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν .Ο γιός μου είναι σήμερα 16 χρονών και ξαφνικά για μας (οικογένεια), όχι ίσως για αυτόν, στην ηλικία των 14, λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, ξαφνικά ένα παιδί ζωηρό πριν ……., να μην μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τους γύρω του, μόνο καθισμένος σε ένα καναπέ χωρίς να μιλά και μόνο ένα βλέμμα απλανές να τρομάζεις, σταμάτησε να ασχολείται με τον υπολογιστή του να μην μιλά στο msn ή στο φεισμπουκ διέγραψε όλους τους φίλους του (αργότερα έμαθα πως φοβόταν ότι κάποιος τον παρακολουθεί μέσω internet και θέλει να του κάνει κακό και έκρυβε την κάμερα) δεν μπορούσε να μετακινηθεί, τα βήματα του ήταν τόσο αργά που για να πάει από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο μπορεί να έκανε και 5 λεπτά, στεκόταν στην πόρτα και δεν μπορούσε να την περάσει λες και ένα εμπόδιο ήταν μπροστά του δεν μπορούσε να πάει στο σχολείο, να γράψει, να φάει, να κοιμηθεί, ένοιωθε ότι τα παιδιά που ήταν στην ηλικία του, άγνωστα προς αυτόν, ότι θα του κάνουν κακό και πολλά άλλα, το δε σαπούνι στο μπάνιο τελείωνε σε μισή μέρα από το πολύ πλύσιμο των χεριών του. Ζητήσαμε με την γυναίκα μου, βοήθεια αμέσως μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα από παιδοψυχίατρο όπου από τα γεγονότα που εξιστορήσαμε μα ς είπε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μπορεί να πάσχει από ΙΨΔ (άγνωστη μέχρι τότε για μας) αλλά δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά αν δεν τον δει. Προσπάθησα να ενημερωθώ περισσότερο μέσο internet για να μπορέσω να τον πλησιάσω περισσότερο και αν μπορούσα να καταλάβω το πρόβλημά του, εκτύπωσα κάποια φυλλάδια που αφορούσαν στην ΙΨΔ και την επόμενη μέρα τον παρακάλεσα να μου μιλήσει, αυτός ανένδοτος ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μας πει τι έχει γιατί αυτό που έχει δεν θέλει να το ξέρει κανένας, τότε άρχισα να του διαβάζω κάποια συμπτώματα της ΙΨΔ από τις σημειώσεις που είχα όταν ξαφνικά εκεί που διάβαζα τον είδα ενώ ήταν χαμένος πριν, να με ρωτά που τα ξέρω εγώ αυτά ….. που νοιώθει και άρχισε να μου μιλά , μου είπε ότι νοιώθει ότι είναι τρελός ή ότι τρελαίνετε, γιατί κάνει διάφορες σκέψεις που δεν θέλει και ότι του είχε περάσει στο παρελθόν η σκέψη να αυτοκτονήσει (τρελάθηκα) του είπα για την γιατρό και θέλησε να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια και έτσι διαγνώστηκε η ΙΨΔ και χορηγηθήκαν κάποια φάρμακα, μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια με συνεχείς επισκέψεις στην γιατρό του είναι λειτουργικός, τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν φύγει αλλά όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό και συνεχίζει την φαρμακευτική του αγωγή, αλλά πάλι έχει κάνει μια μεγάλη ανατροπή στις συνήθειες του, δηλ εκεί που ήταν ένας ήπιος χαρακτήρας έχει γίνει πολύ νευρικός έχει παρατήσει το διάβασμα του ψάχνει συνεχεία παρέες όχι μόνιμες απλός παρέες να περνά την ώρα του, ξεκίνησε το κάπνισμα που μέχρι πρίν κάποιους μήνες το απεχθάνονταν, ψάχνει συνέχεια να κάνει πράγματα αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό σαν κάτι να γίνεται και τα παρατάει, όπως να παίζει κιθάρα ή να κάνει κιγκμπόξινκ και αρκετά άλλα, όπως οι διατροφικές του συνήθειες
Ο λόγος που γράφω είναι ότι μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια κουραστικά για τον ίδιο, αλλά και για μας, ….. μας λέει συνέχεια ότι δεν μπορούμε να τον καταλάβουμε και ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβουμε πως νιώθει μέσα του γιατί δεν πάσχουμε από αυτό που πάσχει αυτός (λέγοντας …. ξέρετε πως είναι να είσαι κουρασμένος και να μην μπορείς να κοιμηθείς), πολλές φορές έχουν γίνει καυγάδες όπως γιατί παρατάει το σχολείο του ή και για την συμπεριφορά του (νεύρα προς εμάς).
Επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος δεν μιλά πολύ και δεν λέει ούτε καν για τον τρόπο που πρέπει να τον αντιμετωπίζουμε, για να μην υπάρχει αυτήν η ένταση μεταξύ μας, θα παρακαλούσα, από άτομα που γνωρίζουν τι πάει να πει ΙΨΔ, να προτείνουν τρόπους συμπεριφοράς προς εμάς τους γονείς, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να τον καταλάβουμε περισσότερο, να έρθουμε κοντά του ή και να νοιώσουμε πως είναι κάποιος να ζει με ΙΨΔ.
Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με το μακροσκελές γραπτό μου, αλλά θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας, που πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο αν ακουστεί από άτομα που βιώνουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δηλ. πως θέλουν και πως πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι. ……….. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## souzero7

> ξαφνικά ένα παιδί ζωηρό πριν ……., να μην μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τους γύρω του, μόνο καθισμένος σε ένα καναπέ χωρίς να μιλά και μόνο ένα βλέμμα απλανές να τρομάζεις, σταμάτησε να ασχολείται με τον υπολογιστή του να μην μιλά στο msn ή στο φεισμπουκ διέγραψε όλους τους φίλους του (αργότερα έμαθα πως φοβόταν ότι κάποιος τον παρακολουθεί μέσω internet και θέλει να του κάνει κακό και έκρυβε την κάμερα) δεν μπορούσε να μετακινηθεί, τα βήματα του ήταν τόσο αργά που για να πάει από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο μπορεί να έκανε και 5 λεπτά, στεκόταν στην πόρτα και δεν μπορούσε να την περάσει λες και ένα εμπόδιο ήταν μπροστά του δεν μπορούσε να πάει στο σχολείο, να γράψει, να φάει, να κοιμηθεί, ένοιωθε ότι τα παιδιά που ήταν στην ηλικία του, άγνωστα προς αυτόν, ότι θα του κάνουν κακό και πολλά άλλα,ι


 katarxas sorry gia ta greeklish alla kanw polla orthografika kai den thelo na gino roba! tora sxetika me auta stin parenthesi re pedia auta den einai simptomta psixoseis h kanw lathos kai an einai h psixosei kai oi ideopsixanagasmoi auta ta duo den einai pou den exoun kamia apolitos sxesei metaxi tous!

----------


## Idella

souzero7 δεν είμαστε ειδικοί αλλά και να ήμασταν, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε διαγνώσεις εξ αποστάσεως.
Όσο για τα greeklish, σου έχω ξαναπεί ότι εδώ γράφουμε μόνο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες για πολλούς λόγους. Καλύτερα ένα ανορθόγραφο μήνυμα παρά ένα δυσανάγνωστο με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες.

----------


## souzero7

> souzero7 δεν είμαστε ειδικοί αλλά και να ήμασταν, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε διαγνώσεις εξ αποστάσεως.
> Όσο για τα greeklish, σου έχω ξαναπεί ότι εδώ γράφουμε μόνο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες για πολλούς λόγους. Καλύτερα ένα ανορθόγραφο μήνυμα παρά ένα δυσανάγνωστο με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες.


ναι οκ σορρυ για τους λατινικούς χαρακτήρες ! αλλά σχετικά με την παραπάνω παρενθέσει δεν κάνω λάθος νομίζω στην τελική το ίδιο το σιτε τα λέει αυτά τα συμπτώματα αυτό είναι όλο εγώ θέλω να πω στον πατέρα του πιτσιρικά να το ψάξει το θέμα παραπάνω τίποτα άλλο!

----------


## ioannis2

lakism, είναι δεκτικος ο γιος σου στο να ακολουθήσει ψυχοθεραπεία με ένα καλό ψυχολόγο? η συμπεριφορική μεθοδος που σου έχουν εισηγηθεί άλλοι συμφορουμήτες είναι αποτελεσματική στην αντιμετώπιση των διαστρεβλωμένων σκέψεων. Παρέχει συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο, η οποία βοηθα το ίδιο το άτομο να αντιληφθεί με εσωτερικη παρατηρηση το παράλογο στη σκέψη του, να το απομονώσει και να το αποβάλει. Έχω γραψει σε πιο παλια ποστ μου γι αυτην. Απ την άλλη μου περναει και η σκέψη μήπως όλη αυτη η συμπεριφορά του γιου σου είναι σταση ζωής, μορφη αντίδρασης εφηβικής ηλικίας και δεν είναι απλά μόνο θεμα ΙΨΔ.

----------


## ioannaocd

http://www.ocd.gr/page19.php
ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ SITE

----------


## ioannaocd

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ LAKISM
ΕΧΩ OCD ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 16 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ 35 . KI ΕΓΩ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟς ΜΟΥ, πριν να παρω φαρμακα....ημουν αστα να πανε, η οικογενεια δεν καταλαβαινε....
ενα θελω να ξερετε....ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΣΑΣ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΕ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ, ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΤΟΥ.
ΕΓΩ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ. Η ΤΡΕΧΟΥΣΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ. 
ΘΑ ΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ SEROXAT, ΜΟΝΟ Μ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ

----------


## ioannis2

> ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ LAKISM
> ΕΧΩ OCD ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 16 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ 35 . KI ΕΓΩ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟς ΜΟΥ, πριν να παρω φαρμακα....ημουν αστα να πανε, η οικογενεια δεν καταλαβαινε....
> ενα θελω να ξερετε....ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΣΑΣ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΕ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ, ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΤΟΥ.
> ΕΓΩ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ. Η ΤΡΕΧΟΥΣΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ. 
> ΘΑ ΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ SEROXAT, ΜΟΝΟ Μ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ


Καλή σου μέρα, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έχεις δοκιμάσει ψυχοθεραπεία, έχεις πάει σε ψυχολόγο? ή μήπως στηρίχτηκες αποκλειστικά στα φάρμακα? Αν το πρόβλημα είναι ΙΨΔ θα σου σύστηνα τη γνωστική συμπεριφορική μέθοδο, η οποία έχει μέθοδο αντιμετώπισης της ΙΨΔ σαν εσωτερική παρατήρηση με καλλιέργεια της ικανότητας να διακρίνεις την διαστρεβλωμένη σκέψη από την λογική και να απωθείς την πρώτη καθώς και υπέρβαση και έκθεση σ αυτα που υποτιθεται φοβίζουν για την αντιμετώπιση του φόβου. Όμως είναι μέθοδος που εξαρτάται από τη θέληση σου να αλλξεις τρόπο σκέψης, παρά από τα φάρμακα. Και το κυριότερο, να καταλάβεις πρώτα ότι η ΙΨΔ είναι μια κατάσταση που υπάρχει μόνο στο κεφάλι σου και δεν έχει καμια σχεση με την πραγματικότητα. Κάνε μια αρχή και με κάτι άλλο, πέρα απ τα φαρμακα, σαν αυτο που σου προτεινω. Πάντως λυπάμαι που πέρασαν τόσα χρόνια και νοιώθω ότι όλα αυτα τα χρόνια ήταν για σενα ένας συνεχής αγωνας εκεί που οι υπόλοιποι ζούσαν ανέμελα. Σου εύχομαι να τα καταφερεις σύντομα να το ξεπεράσεις για να χαρεις τη ζωή σου. Ρώτησε περισσότερα αν θες να σε βοηθήσουμε. Αν θες μπορω να σου στειλω περισσότερα για τη μεθοδο απο προηγουμενα μου ποστ.

----------


## Remedy

> ναι οκ σορρυ για τους λατινικούς χαρακτήρες ! αλλά σχετικά με την παραπάνω παρενθέσει *δεν κάνω λάθος νομίζω στην τελική το ίδιο το σιτε τα λέει αυτά τα συμπτώματα αυτό είναι όλο* εγώ θέλω να πω στον πατέρα του πιτσιρικά να το ψάξει το θέμα παραπάνω τίποτα άλλο!


υπαρχουν παρα πολλες παθησεις με κοινα η παρομοια συμπτωματα, αλλα εχουν κι αλλα που μπορει να μην συζητηθουν σε μια γενικη συζητηση και καθοριζουν την ιδιαιτεροτητα τους..
γι αυτο ακριβως οι διαγνωσεις δεν γινονται απο εναν καταλογο συμπτωματων, αλλα μονο απο τον ειδικο ο οποιος αξιολογει ΠΟΛΛΑ στοιχεια για να καταληξει σε μια σωστη διαγνωση, και ΜΟΝΟ εφοσον επικοινωνησει με τον ιδιο τον ασθενη, κι αυτος ακομα καποιες φορες μπορει να αναθεωρησει αν προκυψουν στοιχεια που δεν ειχαν φανει απο την αρχη...
ολοι εχουμε κατι στο μυαλο μας οταν διαβαζουμε συμπτωματα και συμπεριφορες αλλα δεν ειναι καλο να λεμε τι...
σε σχεση δλδ με το ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να γινει μια σωστη διαγνωση, αλλα και ποσο ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ να γινει μια κακη διαγνωση, λεμε απλουστευτικα οτι δεν κανουμε διαγνωσεις απο δω....

----------


## ioannaocd

κανω θεραπεια με αναλυση απο τα 19 μου...εννοειται οτι δεν στηριζομαι μονο στα φαρμακα...φαρμακα πηρα στα 27 μου και ειδα φοβερη αλλαγη. γνωρισα τον αντρα μου παντρευτηκα.....αλλα η ατυχια μου δεν σταματησε εκει.... καποια στιγμη σταματησα τα φαρμακα...και τι τα θες...χωρισα!!!!
και τωρα ...ξανα προς τη δοξα τραβα....!!! εχω παει σε 2 ψυχιατρους και σε μια ψυχολογο... ο πρωτος γιατρος επειδη ημου μικρη δοκιμασε μονο συμπεριφορικη θεραπεια.....αλλα τιποτα....

----------


## triste_mariposa

Ρε παιδιά. κουλάρετε! Μπαίνει ένας άνθρωπος με σοβαρό πρόβλημα, το φωνάζει και ζητάει βοήθεια και εσείς ευτελίζετε το thread με ποσωπικές εμπάθειες και κόντρες. 

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι διαγνώσεις στο φόρουμ..

Αν υπάρχει ακόμη ενδιαφέρον για το thread να βρω στοιχεία για να παραπέμψουμε τον άνθρωπο. Εδω χρειάζεται παρέμβαση από έμπειρους θεραπευτές, προφανώς δημόσιου φορέα υγείας και όχι από ιδιώτη. Flowing through, κούλαρε και κράτα το επίπεδο για τις δημοσιεύσεις. Κι εγώ το ίδιο κάνω ;-) Όσοι ξέρουν να διαβάζουν, κατανοούν τα αυταπόδεικτα!

----------

